# Mass Effect/Mass Effect 2 Discussion



## JojoTheDragon (Feb 13, 2010)

*Mass Effect/Mass Effect 2*​The new role playing third person shooter from Bioware. I'm starting the discussion thread for this game. So ow lets start the discussion. 
I've started this game yesterday and the first ten mins made my Howl in excitement. This game is so freaking awesome.
I've changed the Title of the thread to Mass Effect/Mass Effect 2 Discussion Thread so that the discussion of both the games can be done here as both the games are having entirely interdependent story lines as well as gameplay characteristics and features.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Feb 13, 2010)

*Re: Mass Effect 2 Discussion Thread*

^It sure is. Can't seem to find any Element Zero anywhere. Can anybody tell me? Didn't play Mass Effect though 'cause ME2 is irresistible, can't wait till ME so started playin' ME2.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Feb 13, 2010)

*Re: Mass Effect 2 Discussion Thread*

I completed the mission where you have to save Garrus. I am really getting addicted to this game. And at the same time playing ME to get back some memory. ME2 is really improved over the last one.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 13, 2010)

*Re: Mass Effect 2 Discussion Thread*

Have you ported over your saves from ME to ME2? I'm right in the middle of ME, so was wondering what exactly is the point of bringing over the saves from the earlier game?


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Feb 13, 2010)

*Re: Mass Effect 2 Discussion Thread*

^You get the same level you are in ME to ME2 and whether you are a Renegade or Paragon. In other words, you continue the level you are in ME in ME2.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Feb 13, 2010)

*Re: Mass Effect 2 Discussion Thread*

@ethan bhai,

I ported the save files of ME to ME2

setting the record straight with one sentence, 'It is a must for the person who played ME'

More elaborately, There are hundreds of decisions you will make in Mass Effect. Many of them include Letting a person live or die, destroying a facility, etc.

Think it like this.. You are in a situation where you have to decide the life of a party member.. and you had made your decision. Now.. When you are playing ME2, if you don't have ported save file.. chances are that your decision in the first game is not the way developers decided.. so, you may see the person you let die in the first game appearing again. Any way, if you have a ported save file... It will access your decision and make sure that that party member will be replaced by another.. whom you let live.

That is just one example.. There are tens of situations which will be like this. As you haven't played the first game.. telling too much will be spoiling your experience.

Not only that.. If you have a ported save file.. All of your character's stats like paragon, renegade, etc.. will be forwarded.. and not to mention.. you will start as a level 5 character.

In one word.. It will be like continuing the story you build up in your own way.

I wish I had this option in Prince of Persia: The two thrones.

---------- Post added at 05:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:38 PM ----------




NVIDIAGeek said:


> ^It sure is. Can't seem to find any Element Zero anywhere. Can anybody tell me? Didn't play Mass Effect though 'cause ME2 is irresistible, can't wait till ME so started playin' ME2.



Element Zero is very hard to find...You can find element zero in the system of Crescnet Nebula-> Lusarn Cluster-> tarith planet.

and in the system of Eagle Nebula->Amun Cluster-> Anhur Planet.

That's all I know about Element zero. I still have lot of planets to explore..


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Feb 13, 2010)

*Re: Mass Effect 2 Discussion Thread*

Installed all available DLCs available till now. No idea what they do asi did not read the details. And i guess i'll play the game once more with my me save after i complete the game.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Feb 13, 2010)

*Re: Mass Effect 2 Discussion Thread*

@jojo,

I think there are Two DLCs available. One is the DLC for every one.. which will add a mercenary in Omega.. giving some extra mission. 

Another thing, which will include Cerberus armor and a shotgun.. will only available to the collectors edition owners. 

what is yours?


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Feb 13, 2010)

*Re: Mass Effect 2 Discussion Thread*

^i applies some dlcs and Now BRACE YOURSELF:--

*i474.photobucket.com/albums/rr103/jojothedragon/blooddragonarmor.jpg
*i474.photobucket.com/albums/rr103/jojothedragon/collectorchitinarmor.jpg
*i474.photobucket.com/albums/rr103/jojothedragon/infernoarmor.jpg
*i474.photobucket.com/albums/rr103/jojothedragon/terminusarmor.jpg

I just applies all the DLCs and got these cool Armors and some upgrades for the normal armor. I'll post those pics soon.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Feb 14, 2010)

*Re: Mass Effect 2 Discussion Thread*



> @jojo,
> 
> I think there are Two DLCs available. One is the DLC for every one.. which will add a mercenary in Omega.. giving some extra mission.
> 
> ...


I installed a total of 10 dlcs, and as for my version i don't think i'm in the liberty to answer that if you know what i mean


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Feb 14, 2010)

*Re: Mass Effect 2 Discussion Thread*

^ my bad. Didn't count all the DLCs available. these are all the DLCs available..

Sentry Interface
Recon Hood 
Umbra Visor 
Incisor Sniper Rifle
Collectors' Weapon and Armor
Inferno Armor
Zaeed - The Price of Revenge (Cerberus Network)
Cerberus Weapon and Armor (Cerberus Network)
Normandy Crash Site (Cerberus Network)
Blood Dragon Armor

Most of them belongs to the a person or a thing.


----------



## quan chi (Feb 14, 2010)

*Re: Mass Effect 2 Discussion Thread*



jojothedragon said:


> ^i applies some dlcs and Now BRACE YOURSELF:--
> 
> 
> I just applies all the DLCs and got these cool Armors and some upgrades for the normal armor. I'll post those pics soon.



are those dlcs for ME2?because indeed they are nice.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 14, 2010)

*Re: Mass Effect 2 Discussion Thread*

Better re-name this thread to Mass Effect/ Mass Effect 2 discussion thread, as people who haven't played the first title, would find it good for their reference as well.

@Vamsi: Thanks for the explanation.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Feb 14, 2010)

*Re: Mass Effect 2 Discussion Thread*



> Better re-name this thread to Mass Effect/ Mass Effect 2 discussion thread, as people who haven't played the first title, would find it good for their reference as well.


I'll look into it.



> are those dlcs for ME2?because indeed they are nice.


If you had seen the Terminus Armor in action then you may even think that it kicks Crysis's Nanosuit 2.0. I'm loving it.


Completed the Normandy Crash Quest DLC. This DLC lets you *spoiler* see the remains of the old crashed normany.*spoiler end*. You need to explore the crash site and collect 20 dogtags and your old N7 helmet. This DLC not required if your looking for action.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Feb 14, 2010)

*Re: Mass Effect 2 Discussion Thread*

People, I finally got ME. Installin' it right now. Can't wait to play it! Vamsi, I respect you . I'll forget that I played ME2. I'm currently usin' stock armor. Collector's armor is too crude. Blood Dragon is awesome! Gotta see that Terminus armor, better than Nanosuit 2!? Let me guess.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 14, 2010)

*Re: Mass Effect 2 Discussion Thread*



Ethan_Hunt said:


> Better re-name this thread to Mass Effect/ Mass Effect 2 discussion thread, as people who haven't played the first title, would find it good for their reference as well.
> 
> @Vamsi: Thanks for the explanation.


+1 I'm one of those poor blokes who are still stuck on the first game.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 15, 2010)

*Re: Mass Effect 2 Discussion Thread*



Sunny1211993 said:


> +1 I'm one of those poor blokes who are still stuck on the first game.


Count me in too. I am currently in Feros as we speak. Still a long way to go I suppose.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 15, 2010)

*Re: Mass Effect 2 Discussion Thread*

I'm on Feros too. Killing that big plant Thorian. The game is really fun. Doesn't feel like a boring RPG at all! I lowered down the difficulty to normal as hard was too freakin' tough.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Feb 15, 2010)

*Re: Mass Effect 2 Discussion Thread*

Shooting is just great in the game and so are the dialogues


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 15, 2010)

*Re: Mass Effect 2 Discussion Thread*

A few questions:
1.) What are the quick slots for in the PC version? How do I use them?
2.) How do I upgrade my armour? 
3.) What's the use of omni-gel?
4.) What if I don't complete side missions? Does it harness the main storyline?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Feb 15, 2010)

*Re: Mass Effect 2 Discussion Thread*

1) Quick slots stores the special abilities that your character has. It can be used in combat situations. Either by clicking on it or by pressing the corresponding number usually from 1-8. The special powers in quick slots will be changed based on the character class. you can assign specific powers in quick slots by dragging and dropping the powers into the quick slots from your squad control menu (default key : Space). you can not only assign your character's abilities but also your team mate's. But you cannot assign weapons to it.

2) You can upgrade your armor by purchasing a superior armor from the merchants all over the galactic world and using it from inventory menu. But using a superior armor will require your character to be on a specific level and ample amount of points alloted to class specific talents.

3) Omni gel is used to hack the lockers, machines, etc. Sufficient amount of omni gel needed to be applied to the thing before hacking it.

4) This is some what tricky to explain..

Side missions will provide ample amount of XP, Paragon, Renegade points. These points will be crucial for some mission.

Suppose.. in a story mission, you can have a separate way of playing the mission if you have higher renegade, paragon points.

So, we cannot say that side missions will not have any effect what so ever.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Feb 15, 2010)

*Re: Mass Effect 2 Discussion Thread*



> People, I finally got ME. Installin' it right now. Can't wait to play it! Vamsi, I respect you . I'll forget that I played ME2. I'm currently usin' stock armor. Collector's armor is too crude. Blood Dragon is awesome! Gotta see that Terminus armor, better than Nanosuit 2!? Let me guess.


Yo geek i don't mean the nanosuit's super awesome unique powers, i'm just talking about the looks and that Blood Dragon Armor has been taken from Dragon Age Origins and is available only to those who have DA:O registered in their bioware account.

Now i'm at the Citadel going after Fist in ME. I'll be giving priority to side missions as i want this game to last long. This also goes for ME2. And its good to people taking part in the discussion.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Feb 15, 2010)

*Re: Mass Effect 2 Discussion Thread*

^It sure looks great though. I'm currently usin' Blood Dragon armor, but I won't be playin' ME2 in comin' months 'cause I'll play Mass Effect series till my summer hols. come, like I played AC and Crysis. I'm gonna complete every side missions in ME. I'm gonna delete my save of ME2. I guess I can't play AvP & Bad Company 2 .


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 15, 2010)

*Re: Mass Effect 2 Discussion Thread*



vamsi_krishna said:


> 1) Quick slots stores the special abilities that your character has. It can be used in combat situations. Either by clicking on it or by pressing the corresponding number usually from 1-8. The special powers in quick slots will be changed based on the character class. you can assign specific powers in quick slots by dragging and dropping the powers into the quick slots from your squad control menu (default key : Space). you can not only assign your character's abilities but also your team mate's. But you cannot assign weapons to it.


I am still not very clear about this part. What power does Shepherd have? Where do I access it from? 



vamsi_krishna said:


> 2) You can upgrade your armor by purchasing a superior armor from the merchants all over the galactic world and using it from inventory menu. But using a superior armor will require your character to be on a specific level and ample amount of points alloted to class specific talents.


Gotcha. I found a heavy armour while beating down The Thorian by hacking into one of machines. 



vamsi_krishna said:


> 3) Omni gel is used to hack the lockers, machines, etc. Sufficient amount of omni gel needed to be applied to the thing before hacking it.


Dam! Then it's of practically no use to me. I am able to manually over ride pretty much every machine at first go. 



vamsi_krishna said:


> 4) This is some what tricky to explain..
> 
> Side missions will provide ample amount of XP, Paragon, Renegade points. These points will be crucial for some mission.
> 
> ...


Side missions are taking longer than expected for me and I can't spend enough time with it. So I guess I'll ditch 'em for the time being.

Thanks for the explanation again. I completed Feros chapter. Next stop, Noveria.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Feb 15, 2010)

*Re: Mass Effect 2 Discussion Thread*

all summer holidays for ME? come on.. I brought down every side mission in ME.. It hardly took me 35 hours.

@ethan bhai,

What is your character class? 

I have to admit one thing.. You are awesome. You are kicking butts from beginning without using any special abilities... you must be tactical genius and a dynamic TPS player.

*i49.tinypic.com/2uxuwef.jpg

The things/thing  that are and that are beside the green highlighted square are considered as Special abilities. This screenie is from ME2, even then it should not be different from ME. The abilites will change based on character class. Since my character is Vanguard, Most of the thing will be biotic abilities. Like pushing a enemy, slamming them, Charging into them, Wrapping them inside out, etc


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 15, 2010)

*Re: Mass Effect 2 Discussion Thread*

Thanks for the compliment. I don't have any experience with RPG as you know. I rely on my health regeneration and squad commands. At first, I didn't know how to assign weapon upgrades and mods, now that I know, it's become quite an advantage for me. Those chemical rounds really do a great deal of damage. 

How do I know what character class I belong to?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Feb 15, 2010)

*Re: Mass Effect 2 Discussion Thread*

you will choose one in the beginning. You will choose both your character class and your background. 

Character class determine your abilities and your background determines the initial distribution of talent points.

Try remembering.. It will be like.. Solider, Vanguard, Adapt, Engineer,Infiltrator, etc. Try remembering  your choice.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Feb 15, 2010)

*Re: Mass Effect 2 Discussion Thread*

^I'm playing as Vanguard in ME and as Infiltrator in ME2. Both are super nice. I like the cryo ammo power in ME2. Freezing enemies is so much fun.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Feb 15, 2010)

*Re: Mass Effect 2 Discussion Thread*

^ I played as Vanguard in both of the games. Vanguards are kinda totally offensive. Mix of biotic powers and completely offensive gunplay. 

Charge'em gun'em blash'em. SWEET!!!!!!


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Feb 15, 2010)

*Re: Mass Effect 2 Discussion Thread*

^yeah i know. Use biotic powers to bring enemies out of cover and then heavy fire then with the shotgun is totally SWEET! I wanted to use infiltrator as it gives access to unique hacking methods. And lets you loot more. 
One Question:-
Can a vanguard use heavy armor? Or medium armor is the limit?

---------- Post added at 08:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:50 PM ----------

PM-ed Kalpik to change the title of this thread to Mass Effect/Mass Effect 2 Discussion Thread.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Feb 15, 2010)

*Re: Mass Effect 2 Discussion Thread*

Vanguards cannot use heavy armor. They can use medium armor after bumping the Shield talent points up to 3/4. Until then, we have to only use Light armor. This kinda sucked.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Feb 15, 2010)

*Re: Mass Effect 2 Discussion Thread*

I hardly use any special powers. When playin' ME2 I just think it's GoW . They've made one helluva game. Awesome work, BioWare. 

@vamsi: Yeah, I'll be needin' the summer hols., know why? ACII, goddarn it! Eth-zio!! I can't forget him. With Sam Fisher who's lookin' great [the graphics of that game], BC2 with PoP and Mafia II. There are tons of 'em!


----------



## prat (Feb 15, 2010)

*Re: Mass Effect 2 Discussion Thread*

Just completed Mass Effect 2.Should i keep my save files for Mass Effect 3?


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Feb 16, 2010)

> Vanguards cannot use heavy armor. They can use medium armor after bumping the Shield talent points up to 3/4. Until then, we have to only use Light armor. This kinda sucked.


Thanks dude.

Now at Feros in ME. And at Horizon in ME2. Got the collector particle cannon. What a super weapon. And that Projectile Luncher Heavy Gun also rocks. ME SERIES RULES.

---------- Post added at 05:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:30 PM ----------




> Just completed Mass Effect 2.Should i keep my save files for Mass Effect 3?


You should do that, i made a mistake not saving my previous save files.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Feb 16, 2010)

Guys just upload them to mail and forget about it. I have done the same thing. Preserved the National Treasure


----------



## varunb (Feb 17, 2010)

Tips for those who are in mid-way of Mass Effect 2 (*esp for those who want to have all squad-mates alive after the suicide mission* in the finale):

*(WARNING...SPOILERS AHEAD !!)*

1. Keep every squad-mate loyal....because if you don't, then you will face a hard time saving that squad-mate in the finale because 98% chances are that he/she will die. There is a way to save that non-loyal squad-mate though. There might occur 2 incidents where you will be on the brink of losing the loyalty of a squad-mate in each incident. To prevent that, you need to have a higher Paragon/Renegade level so that you can select either the blue colored or red-colored conversation to solve the dispute & keep the loyalties of both the warring squad-mates.

2. Don't be stingy in saving the game...maintain as many saves as possible so that you go back & undo if you make any wrong conversation.

3. If you are on finale, then save as many medi-gels as possible.

4. In the finale, if you send the wrong squad-mate to do the wrong task, then that squadmate or some other will die in your squad. What I mean is that you can't send an electrician to do a plumber's job.

5. The most important is to make sure that you have all the upgrades esp of Normandy. If you don't upgrade Normandy & enter the Omega 4 relay for the suicide mission, then one of the squad-mate will die before even Normandy lands in the suicide mission. I don't remember who could die. So make sure you have tech upgrades, Subject-zero biotic upgrade, etc.

6. How to save Kelly in the suicide mission: In order to save her, complete all of your primary objectives except the reaper-IFF mission. Save it for the last. Make sure to have all the upgrades purchased from Citadel, Omega, Illium & Tuchanka before going for the IFF mission. ME2 follows the rule that you can do only 1 mission after the Reaper-IFF mission and this mission should be the Legion's loyalty quest. After its loyalty quest, your crew gets abducted & now there is a very small window to save Kelly. Just head over to the galaxy map & select the Omega 4 relay to screw the collectors.

If you do any other mission after your crew's abductions, then that small window to save her will be lost.

7. Lastly, talk to Jack/Miranda/Tali everytime after you complete a mission & return to Normandy. There is a lovemaking scene(just like in ME1) which will unlock when you are about to enter the Omega 4 relay for the suicide mission. If you want your chemistry with Miranda, then talk to Miranda after every mission, compliment her by selecting apt conversations. There will occur a conversation after her loyalty mission which is something like *Shepard*:_ "You seem unhappy"_. Select this option from the other cos this conversation will lead Shepard to kiss Miranda or else your Shepard will get stuck with only a friendly relationship with her & so your chemistry with her will be GONE IN 60 SECONDS. When she starts repeating a same sentence to you after every mission (like *Miranda*: _"I will meet you when things are quiet_" or something like this), then it means she has been locked in. If you want the chemistry with Jack, then do the same. DONT CHAT WITH BOTH......LOLL


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Feb 17, 2010)

I'm on Feros mission too, in ME. It's irritatin' 'cause I'm always dyin' on my way to ExoGeni HQ, I mean, it's "difficult" to kill those geths and in ME, there is no health regeneration, but by usin' medi-gel. Anyway, it's so awesome! As jojo said, ME series rules! Till now. Waitin' for ME3.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Feb 17, 2010)

^ you hardly use special powers. 

Here it is kid, as long as they are not necessary.. they wouldn't have introduced the special powers. [of course.. there will be exceptions everywhere]


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Feb 17, 2010)

> I'm on Feros mission too, in ME. It's irritatin' 'cause I'm always dyin' on my way to ExoGeni HQ, I mean, it's "difficult" to kill those geths and in ME, there is no health regeneration, but by usin' medi-gel. Anyway, it's so awesome! As jojo said, ME series rules! Till now. Waitin' for ME3.


Yo dude you can get Health Regeneration by using the AID Interface mod for the armor. 
Press I, go to armors , click on the empty slot and equip the Aid Interface, of course if you have found any yet.


----------



## prat (Feb 18, 2010)

Which squad members you guys managed to save?
You can also flirt with Tali.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Feb 18, 2010)

^ Tali died (i assigned her to hack the door), Jack died.. I assigned her to escort the crew to Normandy. Poor Souls, RIP


----------



## prat (Feb 18, 2010)

vamsi_krishna said:


> ^ Tali died (i assigned her to hack the door), Jack died.. I assigned her to escort the crew to Normandy. Poor Souls, RIP



Tali died?She is my fav character in this game.

I managed to save her but Jack and Jacob died in my game.Jack was expected since i sided with Miranda(who wouldn't) and lost her trust but Jacob was loyal to me.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Feb 18, 2010)

So.. here is the thing. Actually, you can hang out with three(Miranda, jack, tali) of 'em. Remember the scene where Jack and Miranda fight.. That is the crucial moment for the making out relationship. The person who has maxed out Renegade or paragon can manage both chicks to stay cool. So, you can get both jack and Miranda.

But the thing is, You cannot get into a complete relation with three chicks. If you are completely laid out with Jack you cannot get the job done from Miranda.. but a French kiss is guaranteed(I read it some where, but I wonder how a French kiss will workout with tali), and vice versa.

For all people who are playing mass effect? Who is your partner now? Ashly Williams or Liara T'Soni?


----------



## varunb (Feb 18, 2010)

prat said:


> Tali died?She is my fav character in this game.
> 
> I managed to save her but Jack and Jacob died in my game.Jack was expected since i sided with Miranda(who wouldn't) and lost her trust but Jacob was loyal to me.



You should have tried to get either the max Paragon or Renegade level. Even if you dont have the max level till their fight scene, there's no need to worry. Just make sure that before you go for the suicide mission, get 80% or above of either Paragon or Renegade level. Then go into the room of the unloyal squad-mate & have a conversation. If you are lucky, then you might see the blue-colored or red-colored conversation. 

If you still don't have the enough paragon/Renegade level then try this: When you are about to go for the final boss fight in the suicide mission, then take the person opposite the unloyal person with you. For example, if you sided with Miranda & Jack is not loyal to you, then take Miranda with you in the boss fight. I am not sure that it works but I read it somewhere. Don't take the unloyal person with you in the finale boss fight & also don't send the unloyal squadmate to escort the survivors. 

If that still doesn't works, then all you are left with is another playthrough from the beginning or use the cheats(requires INI file modding) to get max Paragon/Renegade level.

I managed to get all alive because everyone was loyal in my team & I selected the right squadmate for the right task in the suicide mission. Here's what I did in the finale:

For vents hacking: Legion (Tali is the other option)
1st Squad leader: Garrus
2nd Squad Leader: Miranda (You can go for Garrus or Jacob)
Escort the survivors: Anyone (dont know if you can send any disloyal squadmate)
Boss fight: Shepard, Jack & Miranda (I also tried Jack, Grunt|| Jack, Zaeed|| Jack, Miranda|| Grunt,  Moridin|| Miranda, Grunt|| Jack, Grunt   -----> all survived)


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Feb 18, 2010)

Vamsi, stop callin' me kid, a'ight? Anyway, thank you jojo, I'll try to get that mod.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Feb 18, 2010)

^ that was Inspired from HIMYM  . When I say kid, It has nothing to do with your age or mental status. I just got hang of that word, after continuously watching 2 Seasons of HIMYM. Sorry, if it hurts you.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Feb 18, 2010)

^No prob.

But I need a save file, people. Where you go to investigate Thorian in Feros. I completed the geth claw thingy in ExoGeni HQ, found Lizbeth's mother and killed that Jeong. They gave me some neuro-degenerator grenades or somethin', but I wasted all my grenades for them darned Thorian Creepers. Now, I have no grenades to help those colonists. I killed poor Fai Dan . *Please help me!*


----------



## prat (Feb 18, 2010)

varunb said:


> You should have tried to get either the max Paragon or Renegade level. Even if you dont have the max level till their fight scene, there's no need to worry. Just make sure that before you go for the suicide mission, get 80% or above of either Paragon or Renegade level. Then go into the room of the unloyal squad-mate & have a conversation. If you are lucky, then you might see the blue-colored or red-colored conversation.
> 
> If you still don't have the enough paragon/Renegade level then try this: When you are about to go for the final boss fight in the suicide mission, then take the person opposite the unloyal person with you. For example, if you sided with Miranda & Jack is not loyal to you, then take Miranda with you in the boss fight. I am not sure that it works but I read it somewhere. Don't take the unloyal person with you in the finale boss fight & also don't send the unloyal squadmate to escort the survivors.
> 
> ...



I did this
For vents hacking -Legion

1st squad leader - Garrus and took Miranda and Moridin with me(as i like both of them and played them throughout my game)

2nd squad leader-again Garrus since he did very well first time.Took Jacob and Moridin with me.Miranda was my choice for biotic cover since she was loyal.Tali was also loyal but i didn't wanted her to die so i kept her away from my missions.Jacob got killed in cutscence when those bloody creatures(name?) took him away.

I sent Grunt to escort crew member since he was loyal and looked tough to me.He escorted them safely.

Boss fight-Again Miranda and Moridin.Both of them were alive but in the last cutscene Jack was shown dead.

---------- Post added at 05:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:27 PM ----------




NVIDIAGeek said:


> ^No prob.
> 
> But I need a save file, people. Where you go to investigate Thorian in Feros. I completed the geth claw thingy in ExoGeni HQ, found Lizbeth's mother and killed that Jeong. They gave me some neuro-degenerator grenades or somethin', but I wasted all my grenades for them darned Thorian Creepers. Now, I have no grenades to help those colonists. I killed poor Fai Dan . *Please help me!*



Don't worry about colonist.Nobody will ever mention it (in both ME and ME2).


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Feb 18, 2010)

^So no problem if I kill 'em, eh?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Feb 18, 2010)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> ^No prob.
> 
> But I need a save file, people. Where you go to investigate Thorian in Feros. I completed the geth claw thingy in ExoGeni HQ, found Lizbeth's mother and killed that Jeong. They gave me some neuro-degenerator grenades or somethin', but I wasted all my grenades for them darned Thorian Creepers. Now, I have no grenades to help those colonists. I killed poor Fai Dan . *Please help me!*



I ripped their Asses off. But the only difference it makes is.. you will have this small mission in ME2, where the colonist will come and ask for help which will not involve any fight but requires higher amount of renegade and paragon.... You won't get that anymore. I realized that In my second play though with out a ported save file of ME2.


----------



## varunb (Feb 18, 2010)

prat said:


> I did this
> For vents hacking -Legion
> 
> 1st squad leader - Garrus and took Miranda and Moridin with me(as i like both of them and played them throughout my game)
> ...



Perhaps you forgot to do all the significant upgrades such as Subject Zero Biotic boost, etc. Just load a save game before the suicide mission & check if you have all the upgrades, even the minor ones. Also, try taking the weak ones with you for the Human-reaper fight like Moridin, Tali, Samara. Leave all the defensive squadmates behind to hold the line.

If this doesn't work then play again from the beginning to get max Paragon/Renegade level or use cheats like modifying coalesced.ini file to get Max level, then talk to the unloyal person & regain his/her loyalty back. Then head for the suicide mission.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Feb 18, 2010)

Unlocked Specialization for my character in ME. Selected Trooper for the specialization.
I got it by completing a mission given by the commender of the fifth fleet. The mission was to disable some rogue VI in one f earths moons called Luna. At lvl 19 now.

And in ME2 going to recruit Tali.


----------



## prat (Feb 19, 2010)

vamsi_krishna said:


> So.. here is the thing. Actually, you can hang out with three(Miranda, jack, tali) of 'em. Remember the scene where Jack and Miranda fight.. That is the crucial moment for the making out relationship. The person who has maxed out Renegade or paragon can manage both chicks to stay cool. So, you can get both jack and Miranda.
> 
> But the thing is, You cannot get into a complete relation with three chicks. If you are completely laid out with Jack you cannot get the job done from Miranda.. but a French kiss is guaranteed(I read it some where, but I wonder how a French kiss will workout with tali), and vice versa.
> 
> For all people who are playing mass effect? Who is your partner now? Ashly Williams or Liara T'Soni?



Scene in ME 2 is nothing compared to(although MIranda is hot) scene with Williams in ME1.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Feb 20, 2010)

Completed Virmire in ME. Next stop Noveria. 
Saved Wrex with my paragon skills. And let William meet her fate and save Kaiden since i saved William last time. At lvl 34 now. With killer loots. Its sad that i can't use all the superb weapons and armors i collected along the way. But who needs it when you can have 4 shield with the Mercenary VI armor and Katana VI shotgun. Man i'm loving this game. Now going to kills some Warlords in their hideouts. ME RULES!


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Feb 20, 2010)

prat said:


> Scene in ME 2 is nothing compared to(although MIranda is hot) scene with Williams in ME1.



After witnessing the original actor for the role of Miranda, I think Developers  made a total train wreck model outta her. 

3D model Miranda != Hot.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 20, 2010)

Bangin' virtual ladies eh? What up?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 20, 2010)

I'm on Noveria as well. Although, I saved Williams on Vermire, I lost Wrex. Didn't have enough Paragon points to save him. I regret this decision, as he was pretty competent with his biotic and combat skills. I always used him and Garrus to team up with me. I have to pump up Ashley and Garrus for their skills. 

How do you bring up your charm ability? How does it work? I read about it on Gamespot guide and no idea what this means.


----------



## prat (Feb 20, 2010)

vamsi_krishna said:


> After witnessing the original actor for the role of Miranda, I think Developers  made a total train wreck model outta her.
> 
> 3D model Miranda != Hot.



I was talking about original Miranda( Yvonne Strahovski),although 3d miranda is not that bad.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Feb 20, 2010)

> I'm on Noveria as well. Although, I saved Williams on Vermire, I lost Wrex. Didn't have enough Paragon points to save him. I regret this decision, as he was pretty competent with his biotic and combat skills. I always used him and Garrus to team up with me. I have to pump up Ashley and Garrus for their skills.
> 
> How do you bring up your charm ability? How does it work? I read about it on Gamespot guide and no idea what this means.



You can increase your charm by adding points to it after you level up. Press U (default)
and see what it your current charm level. I'm only one point away from the final charm level. You should play side missions and do the right thing to increase your paragon points. My paragon meter is more that half filled. Roam planets to find killer loots, which will 
severely increase your chances during combat. And not to mention more money. I found so much loot that i have about 750+ omni-gel in stock. And i've still more to salvage. And for side-missions search Citadel.


----------



## official (Feb 21, 2010)

completed first playthrough of ME2 couple of days back and started again. Downloaded all DLC and now i have some really fantastic weapons and armors. I lost garrus, mordin, and that mad bald tattoed girl... forgot her name. I will again play thoroughly and try to gain more trust. I think ME 2 is the best first quarter release..though couple of good games are coming out next month..hope to play them soon. ME3 is probably going to be released around same time in 2011, a month or two after crysis 2 i guess.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 21, 2010)

Alright guys, I'm now getting extremely frustrated in the final battle. I have to beat Saren/Sovereign and I have no problems dodging his red projectiles, but it's those beams which cause my weapon to lock up and overheat piss me off.

What do I do here? Which mod should I apply and what's the best weapon? I can't seem to even take the shield off him. My troops die in the first 2 mins itself, so I'm pretty much on my own. Not to mention I don't seem to have any biotic powers either. HELP!


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Feb 21, 2010)

^try shield bypassing mods. Keep moving. 
You can try watching vids in youtube and if all in vain lower your difficulty. I could have helped ya but i forgot. Lets hope vamshi has some better tips and tricks.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 21, 2010)

VAMSI Where are you? SOS! I have to take this bugger down tonight.

EDIT: F*ck! I forgot his Internet download quota is completely exhausted. There must be someone else who is an expert at this game?


----------



## official (Feb 21, 2010)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Alright guys, I'm now getting extremely frustrated in the final battle. I have to beat Saren/Sovereign and I have no problems dodging his red projectiles, but it's those beams which cause my weapon to lock up and overheat piss me off.
> 
> What do I do here? Which mod should I apply and what's the best weapon? I can't seem to even take the shield off him. My troops die in the first 2 mins itself, so I'm pretty much on my own. Not to mention I don't seem to have any biotic powers either. HELP!



same with me but what i did was i kept moving very fast and whenever he used to jump down or come near me i used to hit him with melee attack..though it costed me my life sometime but eventually i beat him up. Dont stay at one place and if you can hide for some time, and observe his movement- he will try to run towards you dont be on that open ground below that glass floor from where Saren fell..instead try to be on the pavement beside it youll see that he jumps and hangs to the side wall that is the time to hit..whenever he hangs hell fire at you so timing is important...
 you'll do it fine...still if u miss pause the game ..drink some water and see some song in tv of your favourite actress and then give it another try..i'm sure you'll do it this time


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 21, 2010)

official said:


> same with me but what i did was i kept moving very fast and whenever he used to jump down or come near me i used to hit him with melee attack..though it costed me my life sometime but eventually i beat him up.


What other tricks did you use? Is there any way to dodge that beam of his/it?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Feb 22, 2010)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> VAMSI Where are you? SOS! I have to take this bugger down tonight.
> 
> EDIT: F*ck! I forgot his Internet download quota is completely exhausted. There must be someone else who is an expert at this game?



Sorry agent. Exceed the BW limit. I am hardly turning the modem ON.

One thing, You cannot dodge any of the beams. Cover is the only option. And another thing is your team mates abilities has to be pushed to maximum. Believe it or not, I played this fight for more than one hour. It is where the team tactics pays off. Direct your team mates all the time to the cover or put them in hold mode. As they are noobs, they will not move into proper cover point unless you direct them.

Another important point is, When you have to move from one cover point to another cover point.. Don't Go in Squares. i.e, from left to right or right to left, Try front to back or back to front, or in Circle shape. This will pay off.

Push your team mates biotic,tech powers to max. There will be Make sure that you are using the maximum armor type for your character. If you are a solider you will be having High armor else, you will be having medium armor. Without getting the medium armor don't even think of jumping into the fight.Same applies your team mates.Don't use Medi-gel if you are low on health. If you are low.. take cover and keep dodging.. wait for all the team mates to hit the minimum point.. and then use the medi-gel. Make sure that you are running a decent tier 4 or tier 5 weapons.

Believe it or not, Combos will be amazing. Try Combining your team mates abilities at a time. Like wrapping, Slamming, pushing and throwing grenade ASAP at the same time(assuming that every party member has one). This will deal a great damage then using them as individual attacks.

And another thing to consider is.. try a all round team composition.

IMPORTANT THING TO REMEMBER: Don't stand in one place for more than 3 seconds. Bee a absolute mobile. This is the key for the success.

And another thing.. If you want to make some changes, etc. Don't even hesitate the go back to Normandy or restarting the mission, so that you can change the gear, purchase the gear, apply armor, etc.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 22, 2010)

vamsi_krishna said:


> One thing, You cannot dodge any of the beams. Cover is the only option. And another thing is your team mates abilities has to be pushed to maximum. Believe it or not, I played this fight for more than one hour. It is where the team tactics pays off. Direct your team mates all the time to the cover or put them in hold mode. As they are noobs, they will not move into proper cover point unless you direct them.


Yeah, well, I figured that out right at the beginning. I have Ashley and Garrus with me. Garrus goes all out into the the action _a la_ "dumbass" Dom from Gears of War and buries his fate. Ashley is the only one who takes proper cover behind that single pillar. I haven't even been able to deplete his armour level, leave alone reaching his main health bar. 



vamsi_krishna said:


> Another important point is, When you have to move from one cover point to another cover point.. Don't Go in Squares. i.e, from left to right or right to left, Try front to back or back to front, or in Circle shape. This will pay off.


I'm always on the move. At some point, I turn into Rocky Balboa and even try a melee fight, but that doesn't help. 



vamsi_krishna said:


> Push your team mates biotic,tech powers to max. There will be Make sure that you are using the maximum armor type for your character. If you are a solider you will be having High armor else, you will be having medium armor. Without getting the medium armor don't even think of jumping into the fight.Same applies your team mates.Don't use Medi-gel if you are low on health. If you are low.. take cover and keep dodging.. wait for all the team mates to hit the minimum point.. and then use the medi-gel. Make sure that you are running a decent tier 4 or tier 5 weapons.


I have heavy armour on me. The rest of the team has medium armour. None of my team mates have any biotic abilities. I suppose Garrus is more on technical side and Ashley is more of a soldier class, like me. I knew I should have taken Tali or someone else. But...meh! Anyway, how do I use their biotic abilities anyway? I read up a few guides and they kept saying I need "Lift" ability. Now what the hell is that?



vamsi_krishna said:


> Believe it or not, Combos will be amazing. Try Combining your team mates abilities at a time. Like wrapping, Slamming, pushing and throwing grenade ASAP at the same time(assuming that every party member has one). This will deal a great damage then using them as individual attacks.


How do I do that? I have 3 grenades in stock for myself and have fused them with incendiary mod. But the son of a b*tch doesn't stay stationary at all.  



vamsi_krishna said:


> And another thing.. If you want to make some changes, etc. Don't even hesitate the go back to Normandy or restarting the mission, so that you can change the gear, purchase the gear, apply armor, etc.


Can't do that. I have just I have only 2 saves; one was a quick save I made after beating Saren's first form and the next is at the beginning of Saren's second form.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Feb 22, 2010)

Just completed Mass Effect. What an awesome experience and game! Some screenies:-

*i474.photobucket.com/albums/rr103/jojothedragon/meffect-20100222-154059.jpg
My Level before beating final Saren boss fight. 

*i474.photobucket.com/albums/rr103/jojothedragon/meffect-20100221-220634.jpg
My super shotgun, bought after so much hard work, really gave me an edge with the boss fight.

*i474.photobucket.com/albums/rr103/jojothedragon/meffect-20100220-181302.jpg
Sleuthing planets.

*i474.photobucket.com/albums/rr103/jojothedragon/meffect-20100222-180846.jpg
ME Finished and my lucky Armour.

And at last made Captain Anderson the next council leader after leaving the previous council to die. And saren committed suicide thanks to my paragon points and charm but in vain since Soverign turns him into a husk. Now to use its save files in ME2.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 23, 2010)

Yippee! Finally beat my first RPG, or proper AAA RPG title. I tried for hours this afternoon and was almost about to give up and use cheats...scratch that...I used cheats (for all weapons) and beat Saren. But then having that unsatisfactory feeling in my stomach, I decided to give it one more shot. This time without cheats. 

Although one good thing came out of using cheats, I got a strategy to beat the SOB down. Since I didn't have all those fancy mods and upgrades, I decided to keep it simple. I used the Heatsink I and Cyro Rounds mod to go with my Assault Rifle and rest remained default. I kept firing away my rifle non-stop and as soon as I got hit with that weapon overheating beam, I would fire in smaller clicks, so that it wouldn't cross the threshold of heating up and thus locking up the weapons. It actually worked. Took sometime, but I gained confidence once I broke his shield.

I knew this was my only chance to take his sorry ass down. Took his health bar to half and the cut-scene rolled and post that, taking him down was as easy as squatting a fly (no, not really that easy). He didn't fire those beams any more. PHEW! That's was a major relief. So took out my shotgun and fired away like there was no tomorrow. 

So by the end of the whole ordeal, I beat him down in like 20 mins or so. What an EPIC ending. I have never been this frustrated about a boss fight, since Dante's Inferno's last boss. So like jojo, even I appointed Anderson as the council lead and gave Udina the boot. So all in all it was a huge ride and my forearms, I swear, are still paining like hell due to all that crazy movement in the last boss battle. 

I think I'll pick up either Mass Effect 2 after this or continue with Bioshock 2. Thanks everyone for helping _moi_ out, especially Vamsi, you input was most appreciated. But I'm proud to complete at least one proper RPG. I'll return back when I start ME2.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Feb 23, 2010)

Congos bro. I think you should jump to ME2 right away. The whole feel will be forwarded without any hiccups.

In ME2 TPS elements are amazingly polished, Cover system has been revamped, Ammo system, health system has been changed. All in all, It will be 10 times more awesome than Mass Effect.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 24, 2010)

I jumped to Mass Effect 2 and decided to play Bioshock 2 later on. My initial impressions are jaw dropping. The game has revamped completely. It looks and runs far far better than the first game. I have applied all the armour DLC's and also the latest update. So I'm all set to go. This game is totally glorified in every way. Miranda is super hot and the game mechanics are totally fluid now. Also the conversation isn't jittery anymore. The response is very quick to the selection that you make.

I carried over my ME1 save and also selected Vanguard class this time. I will keep a close watch on all my character power up this time. Unlike the earlier game, I have realised it's value and this time, Shepherd is going to be totally pimped up by the end of the game. This title is totally kick-ass.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Feb 24, 2010)

^Congo dude. ME2 is very much improved than ME1, i think you are already feeling that. 
Try to make this one long which is the true RPG way, ofcourse only if you have the patience. And don't ingore the loyalty missions which you'll find later after recruiting almost everyone to complete your crew. 

Completed Loyaly missions of Miranda and Jack and Grunt. Now going to complete Tali's loyalty missions.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Feb 24, 2010)

I completed everybody's loyalty mission. Damn.. Tali died, Jack died. But jack Hated me as I supported Miranda during their fight.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Feb 24, 2010)

^i supported Jack in the fight and Miranda hates me for that, if only i had enough paragon points. But not to worry i'll probable have another walkthrough with my me1 save file and then no one can ignore me.


----------



## dare devil (Feb 25, 2010)

Completed ME2.Jack and Tali Died.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Feb 25, 2010)

I gained everyone's loyalty, done all the assignments like saving the broken arrow, destroyed the manufacturing plant making infected mechs, destroyed a relay in one of the planets inside the some wasteland cluster, attacked bloodpack hideout, etc. I've taken few screenshots when I was doing the assignments, so you guys can check it out:
*www.xfire.com/profile/sorcerer10101/screenshots/meffect2/

I got every upgrades I can get, done most of the assignments (atleast the one with tech/weapon/ammo/armour upgrades) and got everyone's loyalty. I spoke to every member of the team before launching the suicide mission. The entire team and the normandy crew is alive.

I used Garrus as the leader of the fire team and then Legion as tech expert.
Made legion escort the survivors to normandy and miranda to lead the second team.
Taken Jack and zaeed as my accomplice and left others to guard the door. After destroying the human reaper, everyone was alive. End result? I got the "no1 gets left behind" achievement. I think the only achievement I need to get is completing the insanity level.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Feb 25, 2010)

Wrex was somewhat of a foe when he learnt that Saren was "breedin'" them Krogans. Williams killed him. Never had him as a team-mate except once. I use Garrus everytime. Anyone knows here how to install Armor Upgrades to armors or are the upgrades already in a armor? Please tell me, people.

*AWESOME GAME, ME!* Great work, *BioWare and EA!* Best game of 2010 thus far.

*screenshot.xfire.com/s/92746963-3.jpg
Holy!

*screenshot.xfire.com/s/92746969-3.jpg
Closer look. Awesome! I'm livin' on it!


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Feb 25, 2010)

> Wrex was somewhat a foe when he learnt that Saren was "breedin'" them Krogans. Williams killed him. Never had him as a team-mate except once. I use Garrus everytime. Anyone knows here how to install Armor Upgrades to armors or is the upgrades already in a armor? Please tell me, people.
> 
> AWESOME GAME, ME! Great work, BioWare and EA! Best game of 2010 thus far.


Nice screenies. You took them while you were in Luna(One of Earth's moon), and in the mission of disabling the rogue VI, right?
And armor upgrades are not already installed. You need to collect them and apply them. You remember when i told you about the Aid Interface, that was a armor upgrade. Apply them by clicking on the empty slot on the right side of your armor brand symbol like you do with the weapons.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Feb 25, 2010)

^Yeah, you're right. Gotta do lots of side missions & I'll do it. Can you help me with that armor upgrades with a screen? Please?


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Feb 26, 2010)

Just follow the orange boxes:-
1)
*i474.photobucket.com/albums/rr103/jojothedragon/meffect-20100226-150434.jpg
2)
*i474.photobucket.com/albums/rr103/jojothedragon/meffect-20100226-150447.jpg
3)
*i474.photobucket.com/albums/rr103/jojothedragon/meffect-20100226-150456.jpg


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Feb 26, 2010)

^Whoa sh*t! Just like weapons, eh? Anyway, thank you very much, budd. Much appreciated.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Feb 26, 2010)

Anyone having ME save just before you need to make the decision of saving Kaiden or Ashley in Virmire and all other quest missions finished please upload it, or provide me a link?


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 4, 2010)

^I finished the game just like you, jojo. But I saved the Council and Saren killed himself. I thought it was game over and was happy to avoid the fight after seein' Ethan's post but Sovereign turned him into a filthy creature. But I defeated him in the first place, don't know why Ethan had a difficult time with Saren, he was darn ugly! And my shotgun ain't as great as yours. But I'm Level 47 though.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 9, 2010)

Just Recruited Samara and Legion. Also completed Samara's loyalty mission. Failed to earn Zaeeds loyalty as i decided to save the workers and neglected his revenge. Totally loving it.


----------



## dare devil (Mar 10, 2010)

Completed ME2 last week(Tali and Jack Died) without completing all the side missions.
Now start playing again with imported saved files from ME1.


----------



## varunb (Mar 11, 2010)

jojothedragon said:


> Failed to earn Zaeeds loyalty as i decided to save the workers and neglected his revenge. Totally loving it.



You did the right thing by saving the workers bcos it will fetch you more paragon (provided you want paragon only). The reason why didn't get his loyalty bcos you might not be having the required paragon level to unlock the charm conversation which occurs just before the end of his loyalty mission. You must have clicked a lot when the renegade thing flashes on your screen. Thats why you probably would have lost the paragon points. I was successfully able to use the charm conversation & get his loyalty before the mission was over.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 11, 2010)

Quick question guys, I have recruited pretty much every member there is and now I'm clueless as to how to proceed. Do we need to complete everyone's loyalty missions to progress the main storyline? 

I wasn't able to recruit Liara, apparently she has her own vendetta to manage and sent me on a wild goose chase for her stuff only to get a thanks towards the end. Now WTF am I supposed to do?

Is there any member that is left to be collected to form the team? How do I speak to the Illusive man now? I can't bring up the console in the briefing room.


----------



## varunb (Mar 11, 2010)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Quick question guys, I have recruited pretty much every member there is and now I'm clueless as to how to proceed. Do we need to complete everyone's loyalty missions to progress the main storyline?
> 
> I wasn't able to recruit Liara, apparently she has her own vendetta to manage and sent me on a wild goose chase for her stuff only to get a thanks towards the end. Now WTF am I supposed to do?
> 
> Is there any member that is left to be collected to form the team? How do I speak to the Illusive man now? I can't bring up the console in the briefing room.



You need to complete all your primary objectives (the secondary assignments are not important to the main storyline). Once they are taken care of, you will get to chat with Illusive man again & he will give you more objectives (or dossiers ). There's no way you can call Illusive man on your own wishes. Loyalty missions are extremely important else your teammates will not survive the finale. I have already posted this in my walkthrough.


----------



## dare devil (Mar 11, 2010)

Played the final battle Three times.All the time i saved all the crew members but lost one of the teem member.(Gained all the team member's loyalty)
1st Time Thane died.
2nd time Mordin died.
3rd time Tali died.
How can i save all the team members?
(Before the suicide mission romance with Mirinda,after completing the final battle select "not interested"in conversation with mirinda then talk to Tali and romance with her.Tali is very possessive)


----------



## varunb (Mar 12, 2010)

dare devil said:


> Played the final battle Three times.All the time i saved all the crew members but lost one of the teem member.(Gained all the team member's loyalty)
> 1st Time Thane died.
> 2nd time Mordin died.
> 3rd time Tali died.
> ...



You never mentioned the strategy you used in the suicide mission. Without that info, I can't pin-point out where you went wrong. It appears that you must have chose wrong the squadmate for the wrong task. Also, did you research all the necessary squad upgrades ?


----------



## dare devil (Mar 12, 2010)

Ist Time :
For vents hacking: Legion 
1st Squad leader: Garrus
2nd Squad Leader: Garrus
Escort the survivors: Grunt
Boss fight: Shepard, Mordin,Mirinda
Thane Died.He come with Smara, Shephard and jack in the Biotic Shield like thing at the end of the mission(before reaching the boss fight) a lot of insects coming and taken away him.
IInd Time : 
For vents hacking: Legion 
1st Squad leader: Garrus
2nd Squad Leader: Garrus
Escort the survivors: Grunt
Boss fight: Shepard, Thane, Miranda
After completing the final boss fight the cut scene shows Mordin died.
IIInd Time : 
For vents hacking: Legion 
1st Squad leader: Garrus
2nd Squad Leader: Garrus
Escort the survivors: Grunt
Boss fight: Shepard, Mordin, Thane
After completing the final boss fight the cut scene shows Tali died.
This is the 2nd time i played the game using cheats(imported saved files from ME1).So i have full paragon and renegade whenever necessary i can get 500000 minerals and credits so i got all the upgrades.
When the first time i played this game without cheats  i can't get Tali and jack's loyalty.I lost both of them in the final battle.

I HAVE PLAYED MOST OF THE PC GAMES,BUT ONLY COMPLETED 2 GAMES.
1)MASS EFFECT
2)MASS EFFECT 2


----------



## varunb (Mar 12, 2010)

Your above post is a bit confusing. Are the strategies you mentioned above from your first playthrough or second ? Assuming they were from your 1st playthrough, its crystal clear why your squadmates died (loyalty of course). Then what about your second playthrough ? Were you able to save all the squadmates ? Please be clear.


----------



## dare devil (Mar 12, 2010)

All the above strategies are in my 2nd play through(Gained all the squad member's loyalty).I played the final battle 3 times,all the times one of my squad member died.
In my Ist play through Jack and Tali died.(loyalty is the reason).

---------- Post added at 05:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:40 PM ----------


This time i saved all the squad and crew members.
For vents hacking: Legion 
1st Squad leader: Garrus
2nd Squad Leader: Mirinda
Escort the survivors: Tali
Boss fight: Shepard, Mirinda,Jack

Thanks Varunb.


----------



## varunb (Mar 12, 2010)

The strategies you used are fine, no doubt. The only reason I can think of attributing to your squadmates' deaths is that you must have forgotten to get an important upgrade. Perhaps you must have forgotten to get the upgrade(s) from Illium, Citadel & Omega. If you are unsure, then go to these 3 places & purchase all the upgrades from all the counters. Leave nothing behind. Also, I read somewhere on in the internet that in the suicide mission before Shepard takes 2 squadmates to fight the final boss, he is supposed to say _"We'd better hurry"_ instead of _"Someone has to hold the door"_. Not sure if this works but you can try. The last thing which I can think of is that you could have missed an important upgrade while doing your missions (possibly forgot to bypass or hack devices since each mission always has one device which gives you an upgrade to be researched.


----------



## dare devil (Mar 12, 2010)

Thanks Varunb.         
I think u missed my previous post.
When i select "We'd better hurry" and 'Let's Move" one of the squad  member died.
Before the final boss fight,in the conversation select these three lines
"We'd better hurry" 
"The Galaxy is depends on Us"
"Its them or us"

 This time i saved all the squad and crew members.
For vents hacking: Legion 
1st Squad leader: Garrus
2nd Squad Leader: Mirinda
Escort the survivors: Tali
Boss fight: Shepard, Mirinda,Jack


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 15, 2010)

*MASSIVE SPOILERS*

Completed Mass Effect 2, but what a f*cking huge loss for my crew members. I screwed up big time I guess and it pisses me off. You know why?

I did every loyalty mission there is and still they died. WTF?

I didn't have enough Paragon points to end the dispute between Miranda & Jack, so I chose Miranda (for obvious reasons) over Jack. I lost Jack's loyalty and couldn't gain enough Paragon points till the end to re-gain her loyalty. I said f*ck it and move on.

As soon as I entered Omega 4 relay, the ship started taking a massive hit. I guess I should have upgraded the ship, but I didn't have enough resources for it. So the first one to fall was _*drum roll*_ Jack. I said well that's OK, only lost one member. Later on, Tali got screwed as the engine room exploded. Next to go down (out of nowhere) was Thane. 

So that's 3 crew members down in one cut-scene. WTH? Am I that bad a commander?

This didn't end here. Once on the collector ship, I sent Legion down the vent, since he is the AI expert. He died when trying to close the jammed door. This was infuriating for me, as I really admired his abilities. I felt extremely bad for all of them, except for Jack may be. Never has any game, since Fahrenheit and Kane and Lynch Dead Men, had a massive attachment to it's characters.

Rubbing salt to the wounds was the demise of Dr.Chakwas and the remaining crew. That was my own selfish decision to send them off alone, as I thought leaving some one behind to escort them would prove waste of strength.

So all in all I was reduced to a very small crew and 4 of my good team members died. F*CK! _*sighs*_

Anyway, the game was 10 times more EPIC than the first one. It is everything I wanted from a beginner level RPG/shooter title. I just pray that they keep the same gameplay elements in ME3 and make it even more awesome.

Thank you Bioware for an epic journey through this game. Wishing you success.


----------



## varunb (Mar 15, 2010)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> *MASSIVE SPOILERS*
> 
> Completed Mass Effect 2, but what a f*cking huge loss for my crew members. I screwed up big time I guess and it pisses me off. You know why?
> 
> ...



After reading your strategy, I have to say that yes you were a terrible commander shock. Not paying attention to gather the minerals by scanning & consequently not upgrading the ship was a total stupid thing to do ....dont take it personally. Never mind, you can always go through another playthrough by importing you mass effect 2 character. Be patient next time though.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 15, 2010)

Believe me, had I known the ship needed upgrades, then I would have done that. However, I didn't know what exactly those upgrades were for and how it would affect my ending. I thought gaining everyone's loyalty was the only thing I needed. Well I guess I will have to live with my decision. Hope ME3 isn't harnessed in a big way due to this choice. 

Also I didn't team up with Illusive man towards the end. Now tell me that's more bad news?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 15, 2010)

Even i Didn't teamed up with Illusive man. If left that facility then.. you will be on his side.

For me.. Tali died because of an RPG soon after hacking the vents. Jack died while escorting Normandy's crew back to the ship.

where I am really amazed is, You haven't gone for Ship upgrades. If you have had a chat with Joker about the upgrade.. he will give you a subtle hint that it will save our asses at some point. 

Don't worry. BTW, how were things with Miranda. Did you guys do it?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 15, 2010)

vamsi_krishna said:


> Don't worry. BTW, how were things with Miranda. Did you guys do it?


Yes we did. I constantly kept asking her time and again for it, but she kept dodging. I guess it could only be triggered towards the beginning of the final mission.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 15, 2010)

yea..only before entering into omega4 relay.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 15, 2010)

Well...I guess we wait till ME3 comes out and see how these decisions have an effect in that game. I don't regret loosing the rest, but I wanted Legion to be alive. His AI hacking skills were of great use. Back to resuming my backlog.


----------



## varunb (Mar 15, 2010)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Well...I guess we wait till ME3 comes out and see how these decisions have an effect in that game. I don't regret loosing the rest, but I wanted Legion to be alive. His AI hacking skills were of great use. Back to resuming my backlog.



You don't regret losing the rest ??? PAAPI Insaan !!  Seriously speaking, you should go ahead & give it a try again because you are losing out on "No one left behind" achievement & the final cutscene is also a bit different if all your crew survives. You can see that cutscene, of course on youtube though but it gives you a feeling of satisfaction that your crew survived which I relish upon. 

Lastly, Bioware is also introducing a new vehicle to drive & another female squadmate, *Kasumi* in their next DLC. So, I will surely be playing it again although not from the beginning but that means completing the finale again. 

Speaking of DLC, did you install other DLCs which have released till now (Like "*Zaeed* the mercenary" squadmate & few other weapons & armors) ?


----------



## dare devil (Mar 15, 2010)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Yes we did. I constantly kept asking her time and again for it, but she kept dodging. I guess it could only be triggered towards the beginning of the final mission.



I did with Mirinda,Jack and Tali 

With Mirinda and Jack - Before the Suicide Mission.
With Tali - After Completing the Suicide Mission. (In the captain's Cabinet)
Now I installed the Zaeed DLC.Gained his loyalty.(Poor!Refinery workers).Now going to play the suicide mission again.
Everybody talking about the fight between Jack and Mirinda.What about the fight between Tali and Legion.I have enough Paragon and Renegade,so i end both the disputes without losing loyalty.


----------



## chavo (Mar 16, 2010)

@Ethan WTF man ur a Bad Commander dude

btw the game is awesome i finished tht game 2 days ago
and it was quite easy also


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 16, 2010)

chavo said:


> @Ethan WTF man ur a Bad Commander dude


Yeah well I have been getting that comment pretty often from hardcore ME fans. I hope it's just in a casual way that you guys are poking fun, else it's seriously getting annoying.

First off, I'm not a hardcore RPG buff, so pardon me, if I don't seem to know the tricks and trades of the titles. Secondly, my decisions are entirely my choices and I just posted how I completed the game. I don't regret getting a varied ending, as I learned a valuable lesson and hopefully would be more cautious in ME3.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 16, 2010)

My stupid strategy:-
Tali, Thane, Jack died during the mission through the omega 4 relay.
Jacob:- For the air vent, died
The normandy crew died as i left them alone.
Miranda died after the final boss fight. 
Alive:- Garrus, Grunt, Samara, Morris, Zaeed. 
I'll install the Kasumi DLC and have another playthrough.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 16, 2010)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Yeah well I have been getting that comment pretty often from hardcore ME fans. I hope it's just in a casual way that you guys are poking fun, else it's seriously getting annoying.
> 
> First off, I'm not a hardcore RPG buff, so pardon me, if I don't seem to know the tricks and trades of the titles. Secondly, my decisions are entirely my choices and I just posted how I completed the game. I don't regret getting a varied ending, as I learned a valuable lesson and hopefully would be more cautious in ME3.


 
you right bro.. it is your way of playing the game. To be frank, I witnessed yet another possibilities in ME2. And ME2 does not have any hardcore RPG stuff even it don't have midicore RPG stuff. It was placed on a sweet spot where any player can grab it.


----------



## varunb (Mar 16, 2010)

Calm down guys there's no need to get defensive. We are all here to make light-hearted jokes which are not meant to be taken seriously. You have the right to play the game as you want to. There's no Bond here who can play RPGs perfectly.




jojothedragon said:


> I'll install the Kasumi DLC and have another playthrough.



haha... the kasumi dlc hasn't even been released yet so from where are you going to get it! Its gonna release on April 9.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 16, 2010)

^yes i'm fully aware of that. I'll  install it when it comes out.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 17, 2010)

jojothedragon said:


> My stupid strategy:-
> Tali, Thane, Jack died during the mission through the omega 4 relay.
> Jacob:- For the air vent, died
> The normandy crew died as i left them alone.
> ...


Ah! Someone who is almost in the same boat as I am.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 18, 2010)

^Yeah i totally sucked. Who cares? its just a game. I play this aweswome game again with my previous ME1 save when Kasumi's Stolen Memory DLC comes out.


----------



## Faun (Mar 6, 2011)

My profile 

Selene from Underworld 

Game crashed once.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 6, 2011)

S6y your character is 

I also played DA:O and F3 with female characters and heck it was fun .

Its your 1st play-trough?


----------



## gameranand (Mar 6, 2011)

jojothedragon said:
			
		

> I also played DA:O and F3 with female characters and heck it was fun .


I usually play with male characters but I don't know what came to my mind while creating Mass Effect 2 character that I created a female character but well I liked her more than that black guy in the game. LOL


----------



## Faun (Mar 6, 2011)

JojoTheDragon said:


> S6y your character is
> 
> I also played DA:O and F3 with female characters and heck it was fun .
> 
> Its your 1st play-trough?



<3 these, particularly the scar on right brow  

First playthrough.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 6, 2011)

Man.. your protagonist is hot


----------



## Faun (Mar 6, 2011)

^^she is a dream, can't be true :/


----------



## varunb (Mar 6, 2011)

Just make sure to stick to either Paragon or Renegade from the very beginning. When I played this, I was utterly confused & didnt know that Charm/Intimidate were the key to conversations.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 6, 2011)

Faun ,since you've picked a female, you can do Samara(or whatever the name of that tentacle head chick is) at the end of the game


----------



## varunb (Mar 6, 2011)

Tentacle-head ? How dare you !!!   JK 

Yeah go for Liara. You can continue your romance with her in ME2 if you download that Shadow Broker dlc. Dating Ashley in ME1 as male Shepard turned out to be a waste in ME2.


----------



## Faun (Mar 6, 2011)

varunb said:


> Just make sure to stick to either Paragon or Renegade from the very beginning. When I played this, I was utterly confused & didnt know that Charm/Intimidate were the key to conversations.



What if I have a mix of both, paragon and renegade ?


----------



## gameranand (Mar 6, 2011)

Faun said:
			
		

> What if I have a mix of both, paragon and renegade ?


Your character would be pretty ****ed up. He would be good at nothing.


----------



## varunb (Mar 6, 2011)

Faun said:


> What if I have a mix of both, paragon and renegade ?



Well that will screw up your story. I dont know but you might have encountered either some blue-colored (Charm = Paragon) or red-colored (Intimidate = renegade)conversations throughout your game. 

At some point later in the story, it will be required that either your Charm or Intimidate points be higher in order to unlock those conversations. If those remain greyed out, you won't be able to for example: save someone, affect someone'e else decisions, etc. Also these decisions will have repercussions in ME2. 

So that's why I suggested you to stick to either Paragon or Renegade from the very beginning.


----------



## Faun (Mar 6, 2011)

varunb said:


> Well that will screw up your story. I dont know but you might have encountered either some blue-colored (Charm = Paragon) or red-colored (Intimidate = renegade)conversations throughout your game.



Yeah, I usually go for charm blue colored ones.


----------



## vickybat (Mar 6, 2011)

I had chosen liara-ti-soni in me1. As a result, she had a soft corner towards me in me2 as i had imported the savegames.

It was really funny when i did liara.


----------



## varunb (Mar 6, 2011)

Faun said:


> Yeah, I usually go for charm blue colored ones.



The more you chose those blue-colored conversations, the more your paragon level will get filled up in the menu. This will give you a head-start in ME2 when you will import your ME1 savegames.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 7, 2011)

^^ So playing ME 1 first and making decisions does make a difference??? You know because I have played ME2 but not ME1 so gonna get ME1 in 2 or 3 days and start all over again. Damn in ME2 on last mission I tried my best but wasn't able to save each and everyone of my crew and got the bad ending I mean it wasn't bad but it was neither good also. Will play the two games again.


----------



## varunb (Mar 7, 2011)

gameranand said:


> ^^ So playing ME 1 first and making decisions does make a difference???


If you don't carry over your decisions made in ME1, then ME2 will select the outcomes for some of the ME1's crucial moments which is most likely that the person didn't survive, etc.




gameranand said:


> Damn in ME2 on last mission I tried my best but wasn't able to save each and everyone of my crew and got the bad ending I mean it wasn't bad but it was neither good also. Will play the two games again.



I had made a walkthrough for ME2 last year which is somewhere in this thread. It will tell you how to save the entire crew in the suicide mission. Read it & if you still have some doubts, then you can message me on steam & I will help you out.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 7, 2011)

Yes it will. Play ME1, complete it. Import ME1 character to ME2. You will carry forward all your decisions and will start as a Level 5 character.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 7, 2011)

vamsi_krishna said:
			
		

> Yes it will. Play ME1, complete it. Import ME1 character to ME2. You will carry forward all your decisions and will start as a Level 5 character.


So if I did some good or bad to someone then it will carry on in ME2 right. By the way how many characters of ME2 are in ME1???



			
				varunb said:
			
		

> If you don't carry over your decisions made in ME1, then ME2 will select the outcomes for some of the ME1's crucial moments which is most likely that the person didn't survive, etc.


Ew. That sucks I am not gonna be reason for someone's death so will play ME1.



			
				varunb said:
			
		

> I had made a walkthrough for ME2 last year which is somewhere in this thread. It will tell you how to save the entire crew in the suicide mission. Read it & if you still have some doubts, then you can message me on steam & I will help you out.


Well its a goddamn big thread but still I am gonna find it. Good that you haven't posted much in this forum or it would be pain in the ass to find that particular post of yours. LOL. jss kiddin. You rocks continue on this forum.

---------- Post added at 09:12 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:51 AM ----------

@ varunb
Got your walkthrough. Nice one. I m gonna play ME1 then ME2 again and see the impacts of decisions.


----------



## varunb (Mar 7, 2011)

Its a pain going through ME1 again when one realises the decisions will have impacts in ME2. You can always download someone else's savegames & I am sure that one of those savegames are bound to coincide with the decisions that you want to make in ME1. Here's a website that hosts a colelctions of savegames:

Home - Masseffectsaves.com

A word of advice: Install all the dlcs of ME2 released till now. Don't miss even a single dlc. Its like you are missing tons of important portions if you dont install them. Reply back if you want the links to those dlcs.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 7, 2011)

varun said:
			
		

> Its a pain going through ME1 again when one realises the decisions will have impacts in ME2. You can always download someone else's savegames & I am sure that one of those savegames are bound to coincide with the decisions that you want to make in ME1. Here's a website that hosts a colelctions of savegames:


You know bro its not just about impacts on ME2. I wanna play ME1 to see who shephard was because I don't know as I haven't played that game yet and I wanna know through game. 



			
				varunb said:
			
		

> A word of advice: Install all the dlcs of ME2 released till now. Don't miss even a single dlc. Its like you are missing tons of important portions if you dont install them. Reply back if you want the links to those dlcs.


Thanks mate but I already have all the dlc. I think they are 20 of them any extra you know about??


----------



## Faun (Mar 9, 2011)

Encountered Benezia  and freed the queen rachnai.

Encountered T. Soni too (Benezia's daughter).

Is it a good option to select T. Soni as a squadmate because of here biotic skills ?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 9, 2011)

T'Soni was my romantic choice in second playthrough.


----------



## Krow (Mar 9, 2011)

Ashley was mine I think.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 9, 2011)

Faun said:


> Encountered Benezia  and freed the queen rachnai.
> 
> Encountered T. Soni too (Benezia's daughter).
> 
> Is it a good option to select T. Soni as a squadmate because of here biotic skills ?



I think she will come in handy against biotic foes. Always pick your squad mates according to the mission.

And you can romance her as your protagonist is female if you want to.


----------



## Faun (Mar 9, 2011)

JojoTheDragon said:


> I think she will come in handy against biotic foes. Always pick your squad mates according to the mission.
> 
> And you can romance her as your protagonist is female if you want to.



Yeah she is beautiful 

How do I know which mission will require which skills ? I always choose Tali and Ashley.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 9, 2011)

Read the codex pages. See the dominant race in that planet. And find out who is vulnerable to what.


----------



## axes2t2 (Mar 9, 2011)

Mine was also Ashley but I was not able to trigger the *scene*.


----------



## Neuron (Mar 9, 2011)

Mine was Kelly


----------



## Faun (Mar 10, 2011)

vamsi_krishna said:


> Read the codex pages. See the dominant race in that planet. And find out who is vulnerable to what.



Thanks. Resuming my gameplay.

---------- Post added 10-03-2011 at 12:46 AM ---------- Previous post was 09-03-2011 at 09:32 PM ----------

Couldn't save Kaidan in Virmire mission where nuclear bomb was planted :/

Had to make a choice between Ashley and Kaidan.

Crap...


----------



## gameranand (Mar 10, 2011)

I think today night I'm gonna start Mass Effect game. Which military specialization should I choose. Vanguard or Soldier????


----------



## Faun (Mar 10, 2011)

gameranand said:


> I think today night I'm gonna start Mass Effect game. Which military specialization should I choose. Vanguard or Soldier????



Reapers are the vanguards of destruction. Choose wisely


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 10, 2011)

Faun said:


> Couldn't save Kaidan in Virmire mission where nuclear bomb was planted :/
> 
> Had to make a choice between Ashley and Kaidan.
> 
> Crap...



I let Kaidan die first time, coz.. My shepherd was thinking with his genitals. But next time, he nuked Ashley, as his romantic interest was some one else.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 10, 2011)

@ Faun
What do you mean bro. Vanguard or Soldiers???
What the heck is Reapers???


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 10, 2011)

^It's your decision, you take it. You gotta take much more decisions further in the game. 

Don't ask others what to take, take your choice and enjoy. It'll be more good then.


----------



## Faun (Mar 10, 2011)

vamsi_krishna said:


> I let Kaidan die first time, coz.. My shepherd was thinking with his genitals. But next time, he nuked Ashley, as his romantic interest was some one else.



I kept my eyes closed, rotated the cursor and clicked. It was Kaidan. So I let Ashley die. 

But later played again and this time chose Ashlely  Btw, my conversations with Kaidan were getting pretty personal.

---------- Post added at 05:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:49 PM ----------




gameranand said:


> @ Faun
> What do you mean bro. Vanguard or Soldiers???
> What the heck is Reapers???



I thought you already played the game 

Anyway, I chose infiltrator. Cannot comment on Soldier or Vanguard. But I would go for Vanguard as soldier is too trite for me.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 10, 2011)

^^ Well I have played Mass Effect 2 but can't remember a damn thing about that. Well in mass effect 2 I chose soldier as I am more of a gunfighter than biotic player and soldier also grants access to almost all weapon in game. But I am thinking of a change so I asked whether Vanguard or Soldier because vanguard are also good at gunplay.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 10, 2011)

Well anyone seen the *Mass Effect 3* trailer yet?
Its drooling awesome. Everything points to yet another great installment of this series.

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=qZGFjBmD41Q


----------



## gameranand (Mar 10, 2011)

Man if its regarding mass effect how it can be off-topic. But that video ain't working at all please make that work. Well I have watched a trailer but not sure if that was this one or else so please make that work so that I can watch it.


----------



## axes2t2 (Mar 10, 2011)

gameranand said:


> I think today night I'm gonna start Mass Effect game. Which military specialization should I choose. Vanguard or Soldier????



I personally liked the Vanguard


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 10, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Man if its regarding mass effect how it can be off-topic. But that video ain't working at all please make that work. Well I have watched a trailer but not sure if that was this one or else so please make that work so that I can watch it.



it works for me....
however i've changed it to the normal hyperlink...so you can watch it on youtube directly..
or you can search for Mass Effect 3 VGA Trailer...then pick one...its all same...


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 10, 2011)

It worked for you.. because I edited the link after 5 minutes you posted.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 10, 2011)

vamsi_krishna said:


> It worked for you.. because I edited the link after 5 minutes you posted.



 <--Says oops.

But then did you edit the video links in D3 thread as well? Because i posted them in the same way and they worked because the link changed automatically when i wrapped the youtube tags around them. Its the same thing here.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 10, 2011)

axes2t2 said:
			
		

> I personally liked the Vanguard


Then Vanguard it is. Vamsi also used that and he is a pro so he can't be wrong also I have already played soldier in ME2 and want something different but fast paced so I'll make my character vanguard.



			
				Gaurav said:
			
		

> But then did you edit the video links in D3 thread as well? Because i posted them in the same way.


Bro vamsi is lifesaver he also edited my dirt 3 post and made youtube videos work.


----------



## Krow (Mar 10, 2011)

vamsi_krishna said:


> I let Kaidan die first time, coz.. My shepherd was thinking with his genitals


 Same here. 

---------- Post added at 10:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:44 PM ----------

I think the Krogan civilisation has the best story in ME2. I was thoroughly engrossed in finding out everything about them. The Genophage generates some of the best moral dilemmas in ME series.


----------



## axes2t2 (Mar 10, 2011)

Wondering who of our past companions will still be in Mass Effect 3 in our team?

---------- Post added at 10:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:53 PM ----------

@gameranand

Have fun with your shotgun...\m/


----------



## Faun (Mar 11, 2011)

ME 1 is priceless. I ruv you ME and T. Soni


----------



## gameranand (Mar 11, 2011)

I made a vanguard character and then dumped him and made a soldier. When I made vanguard I was not enjoying the game I used up all the medigels then I made soldier and now I am actually enjoying the game.


----------



## varunb (Mar 11, 2011)

Here's the mass effect classes guide:
*Classes - Mass Effect Wiki - Mass Effect, Mass Effect 2, walkthroughs and more*

Now choose your class according to your choice.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 11, 2011)

^^ I have prima guide for mass effect. Thanks for the link. I chose Soldier.


----------



## Symbianlover (Mar 13, 2011)

I want to play this game but I don't know is my dell xps 14 able to play this game?


----------



## Faun (Mar 13, 2011)

Completed the game. Saren was easy to defeat, had Liara Soni and Tali as companions. Defeated in first encounter. Saren reminded me of leaper from Dead Space.

Epic story, a memorable adventure.

Vigil, Protheans, Cryo chamber, Ilios, beacon everything was nicely put.

PS: I should have saved Kaiden instead of Ashley.


----------



## Neuron (Mar 13, 2011)

^^Now start playing Dragon Age Origins,if you haven't played it yet


----------



## gameranand (Mar 13, 2011)

@ Faun
Who was your romantic companion??? Asley or Liara?? Is that possible to keep them both till last and did with both of them????

---------- Post added at 07:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:44 PM ----------

What was your game time???


----------



## varunb (Mar 13, 2011)

gameranand said:


> @ Faun
> Who was your romantic companion??? Asley or Liara?? Is that possible to keep them both till last and did with both of them????
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:44 PM ----------
> ...



No, you can't do with both of them be it male or female. If you get hitched with Ashley first as a male, then in the cutscene before Ilos, you will see male Shepard making out with her. Same goes for Liara. It means you will have to break up with either one of them before heading for Ilos.

Note: I didn't hide it in spoilers. Just letting u know so that u can choose for yourself beforehand.


----------



## Faun (Mar 13, 2011)

gameranand said:


> @ Faun
> Who was your romantic companion??? Asley or Liara?? Is that possible to keep them both till last and did with both of them????
> 
> What was your game time???




Liara was my romantic companion. I am not sure if you can do with both of them but I felt Liara was much more better. She has the charisma and personality that I liked. Just talk to here everytime you are on Normandy. 

I'd suggest that you save Kaidan as he really cared for Miss shepherd (if the protagonist is female). I regret the decision of not saving him.

My gametime was over 20 hours. I didn't complete every side mission. 

I'd suggest that you keep Liara as your squadmate as here biotic skills are very useful.

@Neuron
Gotta play ME 2 first. Dragon Age looks like a hack n slash RPG, not very fond of this style.


----------



## Neuron (Mar 13, 2011)

^^Dragon Age ain't hack and slash style.It has plenty of similarities with ME2


----------



## gameranand (Mar 14, 2011)

varunb said:
			
		

> No, you can't do with both of them be it male or female. If you get hitched with Ashley first as a male, then in the cutscene before Ilos, you will see male Shepard making out with her. Same goes for Liara. It means you will have to break up with either one of them before heading for Ilos.


Damn. In DAO I did with both Leliana and Morrigon.



			
				Faun said:
			
		

> Liara was my romantic companion. I am not sure if you can do with both of them but I felt Liara was much more better. She has the charisma and personality that I liked. Just talk to here everytime you are on Normandy.


I also think to have her as romantic companion because she looks kinda cute in this game in ME2 see is kinda serious you know. You'll know when you play that game.



			
				Faun said:
			
		

> Gotta play ME 2 first. Dragon Age looks like a hack n slash RPG, not very fond of this style.


Well DAO is also pretty good but I also suggest to continue your journey in Galaxy against collectors rather than going for a different Plot.



			
				Faun said:
			
		

> I'd suggest that you save Kaidan as he really cared for Miss shepherd (if the protagonist is female). I regret the decision of not saving him.


Mine is Mr. Shepherd.



			
				Faun said:
			
		

> My gametime was over 20 hours. I didn't complete every side mission.


I am completing every side mission and right now playing at 11 hrs.


----------



## Faun (Mar 14, 2011)

gameranand said:


> I also think to have her as romantic companion because she looks kinda cute in this game in ME2 see is kinda serious you know. You'll know when you play that game.


Yeah, where can I get her poster  She is damn intelligent, understanding, calm, cute and whatever 



gameranand said:


> Well DAO is also pretty good but I also suggest to continue your journey in Galaxy against collectors rather than going for a different Plot.



Yeah, ME 2 first

@Neuron
I will see some gameplay videos.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 14, 2011)

Faun said:
			
		

> Yeah, where can I get her poster


Here



			
				Faun said:
			
		

> She is damn intelligent, understanding, calm, cute and whatever


Yes She is.

---------- Post added at 09:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:40 AM ----------

Just had a romantic talk with Liara. She is kinda cute and understanding and Ashley is kinda rude so Liara would be my partner.


----------



## Faun (Mar 15, 2011)

gameranand said:


> [/COLOR]Just had a romantic talk with Liara. She is kinda cute and understanding and Ashley is kinda rude so Liara would be my partner.



Yeah, she is 

I wanted a real poster not a wallpaper from google.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 15, 2011)

^^ Oops sorry. I also mailed you one of her wallpapers on your account sorry for that.

Damn this game is big specially with side missions. Just back from Noveria and completed 2 side quests.


----------



## Faun (Mar 15, 2011)

^^thats okay.

Yeah exploring the planets can increase the gameplay significantly.


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 15, 2011)

Finished the game last night, at level 34.


----------



## Faun (Mar 15, 2011)

^^I was at 39


----------



## gameranand (Mar 15, 2011)

Right now just did two missions one rescuing Liara and other on Noveria and some side missions and now at level 28. Don't know how long will this game take my time  but I love it anyway.


----------



## sameer.pur (Mar 15, 2011)

Mine playtime for ME1 was around 45 hours. Completed every side mission available (including finding rare metal/gases/medallions etc.) and was on level 50. maximum for 1st play-through. You can go up-to level 60 for pt-2. This way when you start ME2 and import your ME1 save-files, you will start from level 5 with money/resources bonus.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 15, 2011)

Ah! Them good ol' memories are back to me. Thanks to this thread.


----------



## axes2t2 (Mar 15, 2011)

Yeah.On my first playthrough I had to get Liara quick so I went for her first.

It felt like that Krogan was invincible


----------



## Faun (Mar 15, 2011)

axes2t2 said:


> It felt like that Krogan was invincible



WHen ?


----------



## gameranand (Mar 15, 2011)

Well I ain't gonna play this game twice at all but will complete all the side missions for sure but not finding those goddamn well if they come in my way its cool otherwise I won't.



			
				axes2t2 said:
			
		

> It felt like that Krogan was invincible


I never chose him to go with me except in the mission when I have to get him his armor.
He always use to die and also there is nothing special about him I prefer Ashley and Garrus or Ashley and Liara.


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 15, 2011)

I had Krogan and Kaiden with me during the final battle.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 15, 2011)

^^ And these fellas are my last choice for going to any mission. Actually I am more of a gunner rather than biotic thats why I always pick Ashley and Garrus(to decrypt the crates and storage lockers in the missions).


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 15, 2011)

^^Krogan's biotic power were like a back bone for me, he lifts the guys just when im in trouble.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 15, 2011)

*[CVG] Mass Effect 2 Arrival DLC - First screen*



> BioWare's seemingly released the first screenshot for long-rumoured Mass Effect 2 DLC, Arrival.
> 
> The studio posted the image on its Facebook page, telling fans: "New Mass Effect 2 screenshots have Arrived. I'll release a new one tomorrow if you share this one and help us get 750,000 impressions!" Notice the capital 'A' on Arrived.
> 
> The DLC still hasn't been officially announced by EA, but BioWare's seemingly started sticking teaser flyers for Arrival inside the packaging of fellow-RPG Dragon Age II.



*cdn.medialib.computerandvideogames.com/screens/screenshot_249743.jpg

*Source*


----------



## gameranand (Mar 15, 2011)

cyborg47 said:
			
		

> ^^Krogan's biotic power were like a back bone for me, he lifts the guys just when im in trouble.


I usually don't need that because when I am about to go in fight I would activate my shields and DR and go in pounding with shoutgun with carnage or assault gun with overkill and only stop when everything in the room is dead except my companions.


----------



## axes2t2 (Mar 15, 2011)

@Faun & @gameranand

I meant this Krogan Battlemaster,the one who you have to kill while rescuing Liara.

*www.supercheats.com/guides/files/thumbnails/guid/mass-effect/m3-kroganbattlemaster.jpg

I was very low level at that point and wanted Liara asap.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 15, 2011)

haha....LOL

I thought you were talking about Wrex (our companion). Well that Krogan was quite easy for me I defeated him very easily.


----------



## Faun (Mar 16, 2011)

axes2t2 said:


> @Faun & @gameranand
> 
> I meant this Krogan Battlemaster,the one who you have to kill while rescuing Liara.
> 
> ...



Yeah, watch out when he charges at you.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 16, 2011)

Completed the mission on Feros and killed that ****ing plant. Now at level 32 and gameplay time is 21hrs. Off to complete some side missions which are just unlocked.


----------



## axes2t2 (Mar 16, 2011)

I don't know about you guys but I hated the mining mini games in ME2.

I liked the mako missions in ME1.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 17, 2011)

^^ Same here I also hate them. Goddamn pressing right mouse button for long time and searching those minerals are damn boring. In ME1 this was very easy go to mineral and survey that simple and in this you have to search the whole planet.

---------- Post added 17-03-2011 at 12:16 AM ---------- Previous post was 16-03-2011 at 06:28 PM ----------

OK now I am going for the mission in which one of my crew member will die. So when I have to take decision then I am able to select any of them to die or just from the two who are currently fighting with me?????
I am more than capable of destroying entire base on my own so I can take the member who I wish to sacrifice. So I have to make choice between my whole crew or the two who are going with me to fight?????
Please reply ASAP.


----------



## Faun (Mar 17, 2011)

only b/w the two, not necessarily the one you will choose as squadmate.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 17, 2011)

^^ Yeah I got that. Thanks

Its a sadness Kaiden died and after that ******* Udina betrayed me. Now off from Citadel with help of Anderson. Now playing at level 42 and going for Conduit.


----------



## Faun (Mar 17, 2011)

I really like the similarity b/w Prey and this game. The concept is almost similar and though without any scientific proof I do consider it as a possibility.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 17, 2011)

Finally the game is complete. I saved council and did with Liara. Don't know what would be the influence in Mass Effect 2. Completed in about 32 hrs and at level 43 or 44. Going to install Mass Effect 2.


----------



## Faun (Mar 17, 2011)

I didn't save council and elected Anderson. I was more concerned about the threat from Sovereign.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 17, 2011)

You save them or not the outcome would be the same. I tried both the ways and saving them gives 24 paragon points while letting them die gives 24 renegade points.


----------



## Faun (Mar 17, 2011)

gameranand said:


> You save them or not the outcome would be the same. I tried both the ways and saving them gives 24 paragon points while letting them die gives 24 renegade points.



lol...I didn't know that. But anyway I am at par on Paragon level. Can't wait to see the new council members in ME 2.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 17, 2011)

I think that this decision of yours will affect ME2 because you know its a kinda harsh decision. Many officers in ME2 will accuse you for letting council die and some won't trust you.


----------



## Faun (Mar 17, 2011)

gameranand said:


> I think that this decision of yours will affect ME2 because you know its a kinda harsh decision. Many officers in ME2 will accuse you for letting council die and some won't trust you.



 But I thought if I were to choose council then Sovereign might have had caused trade offs in much greater magnitude.

Btw, how was the fight with Saren ? Squadmates ?


----------



## gameranand (Mar 17, 2011)

Well fight with Saren was quite a challenge. It took me two attempts to defeat him at level 40+. I had the best weapon that the game can offer yet he was quite good. My squadmates were Ashley and Garrus as both were good at gunplay and I am more in gunplay so three guys shooting at one continuously and taking shield and other defenses what do you expect he died just like that. 
I will install mass effect 2 tonight and see what we got.


----------



## Faun (Mar 17, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Well fight with Saren was quite a challenge. It took me two attempts to defeat him at level 40+. I had the best weapon that the game can offer yet he was quite good. My squadmates were Ashley and Garrus as both were good at gunplay and I am more in gunplay so three guys shooting at one continuously and taking shield and other defenses what do you expect he died just like that.
> I will install mass effect 2 tonight and see what we got.



Hey, I got him in the first chance itself  He was the easiest to defeat. I was at level 39 with pistol maxed up.
Liara was using submachinegun. Tali, sniper.

Now that gotta say a lot about Liara's biotic ability  She was the best squadmate.

I will have to wait for Mass Effect 2


----------



## gameranand (Mar 17, 2011)

Well he was the only foe which I thought was good other than that give me 10 get rocket troopers and I'll beat the **** out of them. Actually in first attempt I was surprised by his frog like movement  Here and there and as I was soldiers and my squadmates were also soldier and combat/tech so it was quite a pain to shoot him continuously but second time I kicked his ass real hard.


----------



## Faun (Mar 17, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Well he was the only foe which I thought was good other than that give me 10 get rocket troopers and I'll beat the **** out of them. Actually in first attempt I was surprised by his frog like movement  Here and there and as I was soldiers and my squadmates were also soldier and combat/tech so it was quite a pain to shoot him continuously but second time I kicked his ass real hard.



I just had him frozen using Liara's stasis ability and then beat the crap out of him.

I was really wtf ? Is this the end ? No face off with Sovereign ? I wanted to see the reapers and battle with them.

The only place where Tali died everytime was the get turrets just before the final fight. She was acting quirky there, violating my commands.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 17, 2011)

Well that was not my case as all were soldiers but well game was incredible and so was sex scene . I enjoyed this game very much.


----------



## ico (Mar 17, 2011)

lol, I see a reply by gameranand after every post.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 17, 2011)

^^ Actually I am playing this game right now thats why a lot of posts in this thread. Alright I'll slow down if you say so.


----------



## ico (Mar 17, 2011)

gameranand said:


> ^^ Actually I am playing this game right now thats why a lot of posts in this thread. Alright I'll slow down if you say so.


Not really. 

I'll be starting off with ME2 after my exams.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 17, 2011)

gameranand said:


> ^^ Actually I am playing this game right now thats why a lot of posts in this thread. Alright I'll slow down if you say so.



Why? It's yo freedom, talk!


----------



## varunb (Mar 17, 2011)

Chalo gud to see that abhishek is about to start his ME2. According to me, soldier class in ME2 sucked. Infiltrator is my favorite since no other class besides Soldier has the sniper unlocked in the beginning & it has few biotic powers. I am sure you will itch to use biotic abilities & soldier only has adrenaline rush. Apart from infiltrator, Sentinel is way good because of its Tech Armor.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 17, 2011)

ico said:
			
		

> Not really.


Thanks.


			
				NVIDIAGeek said:
			
		

> Why? It's yo freedom, talk!


Sure I will.
@varunb
Bro I use soldier class because mmost of the time in battle I always forget to use my powers  and end up dead. I usually use soldier class for myself and keep one technician always with me to do other jobs and AI in ME is pretty good so they usually save your ass when the time comes.


----------



## varunb (Mar 17, 2011)

gameranand said:


> AI in ME is pretty good so they usually save your ass when the time comes.




HAHA....lol joke of the century  JK...just crank up the difficulty & you will see. The squadmates, even though under critical damage' will peek their necks out foolishly to use their biotic powers & end curled up on the floor.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 18, 2011)

Damn I love my new NORMANDY SR2. Everything is cool and the EDI and my own personal damn good cabin with bed and music and everything can't say about other things but right now I am loving ME2.


----------



## Faun (Mar 18, 2011)

Be sure to upgrade your Normandy


----------



## gameranand (Mar 18, 2011)

Yeah sure. Damn Liara has gone bad she works with shadow broker now??? WTF??? Damn she was so smart in ME1 how come now she works for that information dealer now.


----------



## axes2t2 (Mar 18, 2011)

"Lair of the shadow broker" has a good twist with Liara.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 18, 2011)

^^ Alright please don't tell me about this expect what you just said maybe it can ruin the suspense.


----------



## varunb (Mar 19, 2011)

He is right. While chatting with Liara, if you see any conversation about "Lets get the shadow broker" or something like that, then skip it & do it after you have wrapped up the main storyline.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 19, 2011)

^^ OK I have installed all the DLC as you suggested and it made me poor . All mails are from Illusive man. Can you tell me which mail contains mission about Liara because I hasn't seen anyone regarding name Liara at all.


			
				varunb said:
			
		

> While chatting with Liara, if you see any conversation about "Lets get the shadow broker" or something like that, then skip it & do it after you have wrapped up the main storyline


Why??? Why not do it before the final fight against collectors.


----------



## varunb (Mar 19, 2011)

Chronologically speaking, the DLC is meant to be played after Shepard has defeated the collectors. I remember a dialogue when Liara is saying to Shepard about his goals after defeating the collectors. Also, Bioware released this dlc a long time after the game released & so they kind of wanted you to play this dlc after you have finished the game.

Now its your personal choice.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 19, 2011)

OK but which message from illusive man is pointing towards this dlc so that I won't go there to complete that quest. Atleast tell where I have to go for this dlc so that I won't go there


----------



## axes2t2 (Mar 19, 2011)

Shepard becomes the shadow broker. 

*Naa just kidding*.I played that dlc at my friends house.Not from the start though.So I don't know which email.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 19, 2011)

OK then. So should I just keep Shadow Broker DLC to play after beating the game or I should also complete other DLCs also after beating game????

I finally found on net that Shadow Broker DLC is unlocked only after you have visited Illium not before that and I haven't explored that yet.


----------



## varunb (Mar 19, 2011)

You can skip these DLC until you have finished the main story:

1. Firewalker
2. Overlord (although playing this grants you a chance to increase slight paragon level)

Rest of the dlcs offer improvements to Shepard's weapons & armor so all you have to do is read the Illusive man's messages from the private terminal's Unread messages option. 

For the shadow broker dlc, the message will be something like "Intel about shadow broker" or something like that. Lol, I am surprised it is taking you this long to figure out the shadow broker dlc. The name of the message in the private terminal clearly indicates this.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 19, 2011)

As I said I haven't visited Illium yet so the message is not in my private terminal thats why it took me so long to figure this out that why the heck its not showing in PT.
Well I heard that Shadow Broker DLC is kinda a kick to the story for ME3 but what about the other two you have suggested???? Whats special in them so that I should wait till I complete the game??? Well I got that mercenary who will be our squad member and now I'll complete his mission. Also got the message about the thief Kasumi.


----------



## Neuron (Mar 19, 2011)

I knew it !!




Spoiler



*img62.imageshack.us/img62/7965/zorahvasnormandy.jpg


----------



## Faun (Mar 19, 2011)

Neuron said:


> I knew it !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No.
.......................................................


----------



## varunb (Mar 19, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Well I heard that Shadow Broker DLC is kinda a kick to the story for ME3 but what about the other two you have suggested???? Whats special in them so that I should wait till I complete the game??? Well I got that mercenary who will be our squad member and now I'll complete his mission. Also got the message about the thief Kasumi.



Those 2 quests have no relation to the main storyline. Now that you have Zaeed & Kasumi, focus on their loyalty quests first instead of the main storyline quests.
Tip: If you are focussing on your paragon level, then don't do Zaeed's quest until you have one bar of the paragon level filled up.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 19, 2011)

varunb said:
			
		

> Those 1 quests have no relation to the main storyline. Now that you have Zaeed & Kasumi, focus on their loyalty quests first instead of the main storyline quests.
> Tip: If you are focussing on your paragon level, then don't do Zaeed's quest until you have one bar of the paragon level filled up.


I have imported ME1 save so I have 2 bars filled up as I talk a lot and in good manner



			
				Neuron said:
			
		

> I knew it !!


Who is she???


----------



## varunb (Mar 19, 2011)

*EA confirms March 29 release for Mass Effect 2 Arrival DLC*

Neuron you should also mention the source of your news. Otherwise you have got nothing for us to believe you.

Note: Just a minor spoiler but this is the news of Mass Effect 2's final DLC that will bridge the storyline between ME2 & ME3. !!



Spoiler



*EG.de* first reported on the news, but EA UK has now confirmed it.

The DLC, which will launch on PC, 360 and PS3, sees Shepard being sent to the “border of the galaxy” to rescue a female undercover agent that might have evidence for an upcoming Reaper invasion.

Sound familiar?

Admiral Hackett, who is voiced by Lance Henriksen, will also return to play a “major” role.

“All year, we have been extremely honored and humbled by the reception we have received for Mass Effect 2 from players around the world, including our post release DLC,” said series producer, Casey Hudson.

“Mass Effect: Arrival is an exciting extension to Mass Effect 2 and will show players just how close the Reapers are to returning and completing their deadly harvest.”

The DLC is the final pack for Mass Effect 2 before this holiday’s release of Mass Effect 3. It’ll launch for 560 BioWare/MS points on PC and 360. It’ll be £5.49 on PSN.

There’s two new screens below. BioWare’s been teasing the screens all week on its Facebook page, the most recent coming last night.


*images.vg247.com/current//2011/03/Mass_Effect_2_Die_Ankunft_2.jpg

*images.vg247.com/current//2011/03/Mass_Effect_2_Die_Ankunft_3.jpg


----------



## Neuron (Mar 19, 2011)

*Re: EA confirms March 29 release for Mass Effect 2 Arrival DLC*



gameranand said:


> Who is she???



She is Tali.




varunb said:


> Neuron you should also mention the source of your news. Otherwise you have got nothing for us to believe you.



What news ??


----------



## varunb (Mar 19, 2011)

The pic you posted indicated that her face was revealed by Bioware in some new news so thats why I asked you to quote your source. Never mind.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 22, 2011)

Just Gained loyality of Kasumi. Now going to complete overlord.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 24, 2011)

Completed Overload and Firewalker. Going to rescue Jack but kinda confused because she is an ass and I hate to fight with my squad so maybe I'll go for her later after getting more Paragon points.


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 24, 2011)

Started ME2 three days ago, finished it today 
Garrus, Jack, and Mordin died, not sure if could have saved them or not.

Anyway, here are my thoughts.
Likes - EVERYTHING..well, almost. I absolutely loved the combat here, way more fun compared to 1. Graphics were a huge improvement too. and Miranda 
Dislikes - If theres something im hugely disappointed about, its the story. Most of the time it was the recruiting crap, and in the end u get to fight the collectors..kinda pissed off about that. May be bioware should have named the game "ME-recruit new team!!" rather than calling it a sequel 

Will start the game again, probably day after tomorrow.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 24, 2011)

Yes you can save each and everyone of them because there is an achievement for that and if there exist an achievement then there must be a way to achieve it.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 27, 2011)

Got loyalty of most squad members including Jacob, Miranda, Garrus, Grunt, Kasumi, Zaeed, Mordin. Now gone to illum to recruit Thane and Samara and some ****ing bug caught up. I accepted to hack Illium system and upload data to Liara but there is no option near systems to hack them must be a bug and maybe it will be sorted out after restarting the game or loading earlier save still not sure previously when played ME2 before completing ME those consoles worked fine Damn it. Well importing game from ME does have many impacts and most recent was a KISS from LIARA.


----------



## varunb (Mar 27, 2011)

2 more days to go for the DLC to release. I will post the direct link here so that you guys can download it provided you have the entitlement to own & play it


----------



## gameranand (Mar 28, 2011)

Completed all recruitment missions and squad loyalty mission except for Legion. Will go for IFF tomorrow. Importing character from ME1 actually have many impacts on the game story. I had a high Paragon so doing Tali loyalty mission was fun she hgged me when she saw her father dead . In the Trial my speech was damn good.


----------



## varunb (Mar 28, 2011)

Good. Dont leave any main story mission (except shadow broker mission) before the reaper IFF mission. Get all the upgrades before this mission by visiting all the merchant stores. After reaper IFF misssion, only Legion's loyalty quest must be done & don't visit any planet after you have retrieved the IFF.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 28, 2011)

> don't visit any planet after you have retrieved the IFF.


Why???


			
				varunb said:
			
		

> Get all the upgrades before this mission by visiting all the merchant stores.


Actually I bought the other Upgrades after this mission. Something wrong??  I can't sacrifice my squad on Suicide mission so does it have to do anything with that???
And please reply ASAP.


----------



## varunb (Mar 28, 2011)

What I meant was that after reaper IFF mission you will get the chance to complete only 1 mission (Legion's quest obviously) after which the cutscene triggers & your crew gets abducted. If you go for the upgrades after the abduction then chances are that Kelly will die. Since you got the upgrades after the IFF mission & before the abduction, you are on the safe side.


----------



## axes2t2 (Mar 28, 2011)

That Joker mission took me by surprise the first time I was playing Mass Effect 2.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 28, 2011)

varunb said:
			
		

> What I meant was that after reaper IFF mission you will get the chance to complete only 1 mission (Legion's quest obviously) after which the cutscene triggers & your crew gets abducted. If you go for the upgrades after the abduction then chances are that Kelly will die. Since you got the upgrades after the IFF mission & before the abduction, you are on the safe side.


Are weapon damage upgrades are essential to survival in suicide mission???


----------



## varunb (Mar 28, 2011)

Naa...the upgrades do make a difference but I don't think it will hamper your game.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 28, 2011)

Well I bought all the upgrades available on the whole galaxy and from my research LAB. so I think fight would be easy for me with collectors.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 28, 2011)

The Arrival is coming tomorrow. Hope this connects the ME2's left over plot with ME 3's trailer.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 28, 2011)

LOL. Arrival is arriving at perfect timing. My game will would be completed by tomorrow or day after tomorrow.


----------



## varunb (Mar 29, 2011)

*Mass Effect 2 - The Arrival*

As promised, here's the direct link to the *Mass Effect 2's epilogue DLC: The Arrival*

**static.cdn.ea.com/bioware/u/f/eagames/bioware/masseffect2/ME2_DLC/ME2_Arrival.exe*         --> (880MB)

I should have posted this at 12 midnight but was busy playing Crysis 2. This is the original, totally legit direct link & once installed, you must have the entitlement to play it otherwise it will throw the authorization error during the main menu.


----------



## Faun (Mar 29, 2011)

is it free DLC ?


----------



## varunb (Mar 29, 2011)

LOL...when i said authorization & entitlements, then it means that you have to pay for it. It won't ask you to pay if you click on the download link. You can add this link in your download managers. Head over to the Bioware's website & they will tell you how many Bioware points you have to shell out. Once you purchase it, you will get the entitlement to play it & you won't get any authorization msgs on the main menu. Of course, smart people know how to get the entitlements without paying. I am going to play this as soon as I return home from office.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 29, 2011)

Completed Mass Effect 2 ans Liar of Shadow Broker. Damn what the suspense and ending. Not posting it because it will spoil Faun's game. But man Bioware know how to make story.
Well I damn damn disappointed by myself that why the hell did I had sex with Miranda because Liara was complaining about although she was convinced but still I think it was not a good idea. She was my partner in ME1 I shouldn't have betrayed her but I ain't gona play the whole game again for that.
Completed at level 30 and all the upgrades completed. Saved each and everyone in the crew damn I had to play three missions again just to save my crew but it was worth it because if Kelly wasn't at the place then I could have missed her. Finally game is complete now going to download Arrival and will play it.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: Mass Effect 2 - The Arrival*



varunb said:


> As promised, here's the direct link to the *Mass Effect 2's epilogue DLC: The Arrival*
> 
> **static.cdn.ea.com/bioware/u/f/eagames/bioware/masseffect2/ME2_DLC/ME2_Arrival.exe*         --> (880MB)
> 
> I should have posted this at 12 midnight but was busy playing Crysis 2. This is the original, totally legit direct link & once installed, you must have the entitlement to play it otherwise it will throw the authorization error during the main menu.



I'm elaborating here.

*[PCgamer] Mass Effect 2 The Arrival DLC will have Shepard fighting alone*



> Commander Shepard will be flying solo for the final slice of Mass Effect 2 DLC. The Arrival will see you journey to the very edge of charted space to help out an operative with early intelligence on an imminent Reaper invasion, but none of your companions will tag along for the ride. It looks as though Bioware are planning a challenging end to the last piece of Mass Effect 2 DLC with plenty of combat and not much conversation.



*media.pcgamer.com/files/2011/03/Mass-Effect-2-The-Arrival-arrives-590x232.jpg

*Source*


----------



## gameranand (Mar 29, 2011)

IMO Shadow Broker is the best DLC in not just in mass effect 2 but also compared to DLCs of other games.
If you had a relationship with Liara in ME1 then the end conversation is quite emotional and touchy.


----------



## varunb (Mar 29, 2011)

Do you know that your Shepard can make out with both Liara & the other ladies ? All you have to do is don't initiate the last conversation with either of the ladies on Normandy which can trigger the sex scene. Then play the Shadow Broker dlc & make out with Liara. After that, you can enjoy your stint with the ladies on the Normandy be it Miranda, Jack or Tali by initiating that final conversation. We will have to wait & see how that turns out in ME3.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 29, 2011)

^ No way I'm going to do that. MY shepard slept with Ashley. Stayed out of all girls in ME2. Hope they both gets united in ME3. They both are meant forever.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 29, 2011)

varunb said:
			
		

> Do you know that your Shepard can make out with both Liara & the other ladies ? All you have to do is don't initiate the last conversation with either of the ladies on Normandy which can trigger the sex scene. Then play the Shadow Broker dlc & make out with Liara. After that, you can enjoy your stint with the ladies on the Normandy be it Miranda, Jack or Tali by initiating that final conversation. We will have to wait & see how that turns out in ME3.


You mean I have to play Liar of the shadow broker before the IFF mission right????
Yes I can do that. I have that save.



			
				vamsi_krishna said:
			
		

> No way I'm going to do that. MY shepard slept with Ashley. Stayed out of all girls in ME2. Hope they both gets united in ME3. They both are meant forever.


LOL. I hope that this won't happen I want to see shepard with Liara and no one else. They are made for each other specially after watching that emotional cutscene with Liara.


----------



## Faun (Mar 29, 2011)

Yeah, my vote goes to Liara


----------



## gameranand (Mar 29, 2011)

Yeah Asley was kinda rude and didn't cared about me and Liara is so cute and gentle like she really care about me and want to be with me forever.


----------



## varunb (Mar 29, 2011)

gameranand said:


> You mean I have to play Liar of the shadow broker before the IFF mission right????
> Yes I can do that. I have that save.



No you have got it wrong. Shepard can make out with Miranda/Tali/Jack even after the suicide mission. All you have to do is initiate the final conversation after the suicide mission. For example, you can have the conversation with Miranda when Shepard says that he wants this & Miranda replies "I will come by when things are quiet" after you have defeated the collectors. Same goes for other ladies.

So defeat collectors -> make out with Liara -> visit any of the ladies in Normandy -> have that final chat such that the particular female gets "locked" -> then the cutscene will automatically trigger.

Anyways, completed the Arrival DLC. Didn't turn out to be bad.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 29, 2011)

Well actually I did make out with Liara and Miaranda. But not in the order you said I make out with Miranda before Suicide Mission and then completed Shadow Broker DLC and made out with her hell I kissed her in Shadow Broker Room and then She came to my cabin in Normandy and at last her eyes got black and AFAIK that was the sign of sex right???
Although when I was going for shadow broker in the illium and asked about us then she mentioned Miranda but then she was cool.

Hey bro a question.
As soon as I trigger the omega 4 relay my romantic partner comes to me to have sex so I have to refuse that offer for that time. You know just asking for info. I have completd whole game with all crew members and full Paragon at level 30 thanks for suggesting to save Kelly because I didn't knew she could be saved and I really missed her when they were taken by coolectors.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 29, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Yeah Asley was kinda rude and didn't cared about me and Liara is so cute and gentle like she really care about me and want to be with me forever.



My second shepard slept with Liara. And In ME2 he got his face dirty with Miranda. I will play ME3 with both my shepards


----------



## gameranand (Mar 29, 2011)

^^ You are a bad boy banging all the girls. I only banged Liara in ME well but I banged both Miranda and Liara in ME2 and that makes us even. But if there is any role of Liara in ME3 then she is ma girl no one else.


----------



## axes2t2 (Mar 29, 2011)

In Mass Effect 2 I didn't know where I was going and I ended up with Jacob


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 29, 2011)

axes2t2 said:


> In Mass Effect 2 I didn't know where I was going and I ended up with Jacob



LMAO!!!!!
Never laughed this much on any post.
joke aside.
heres what happened to me.
In Mass Effect 2 I didn't know where I was going and I ended up with garrus 
honestly, I had no idea that shepard and garrus were going to bang each other...thank god there was no alien+human sex cut scene over there


----------



## gameranand (Mar 31, 2011)

@ axes2t2 & cyborg47
Female sephard Right????
Well I played ME1 first so I had a idea that what this game has to offer. So I did with Liara and Miranda but for first timers this is actually confusing specially the romance I just hope that in ME3 there would be a direct contact to Liara and not through some DLC.

Downloaded Arrival DLC will play it tomorrow and post if I liked or not.

Completed Arrival DLC. Liked it but not as much as Liar of Shadow Broker and yes this DLC really does connects with Mass Effect 3.


----------



## Faun (Mar 31, 2011)

rofl last few posts are full of


----------



## gameranand (Mar 31, 2011)

@ Faun 
Hey bro if you were having a paragon character and didn't saved the council then play from the last save you can to save them and save the council. I am suggesting you this because this decision will directly impact your ME2 and ME3 and if you are a paragon character then save them. Believe me you won't regret playing few hours of ME1 after playing ME2.


----------



## varunb (Mar 31, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Completed Arrival DLC. Liked it but not as much as Liar of Shadow Broker and yes this DLC really does connects with Mass Effect 3.



Correction. This DLC is an epilogue of ME2 rather than a connection or bridge between ME2 & ME3 & I did tell you before that it was kinda like okayish.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 31, 2011)

Well but ME3 launch trailer shows attack on earth so maybe because of this DLC we will get the chance to prepare ourself for invasion right???


----------



## varunb (Apr 1, 2011)

Thats was I said that its an epilogue. It would be called a connection if ME3 picks up directly from ME2's ending. Bioware themselves have stated that its the epilogue of ME2.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 1, 2011)

Yeah you are right. Last time Bioware killed Shepard for Mass Effect 2 but nevertheless it was pretty good DLC with some visions of Reapers and their invasion. But this is a sadness because Mass Effect is a Trilogy and after that it will be closed. Such a great game with just one more title left.

Hey I wanna I ask you a question.
Should I break up with Miranda so that I would be honest with Liara in ME3 or not??? I have convinced Liara as you can see on my thread "Your Most Emotional and Touchy moments of game". But still whenever I talk to Miranada if she has time and she always says "Always" and then something else but romantic.


----------



## varunb (Apr 1, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Yeah you are right. Last time Bioware killed Shepard for Mass Effect 2 but nevertheless it was pretty good DLC with some visions of Reapers and their invasion. But this is a sadness because Mass Effect is a Trilogy and after that it will be closed. Such a great game with just one more title left.



ME3 will end Shepard's arc according to Bioware. They won't end ME universe. The same way Bungie did with Halo universe.



gameranand said:


> Hey I wanna I ask you a question.
> Should I break up with Miranda so that I would be honest with Liara in ME3 or not??? I have convinced Liara as you can see on my thread "Your Most Emotional and Touchy moments of game". But still whenever I talk to Miranada if she has time and she always says "Always" and then something else but romantic.



Thats your personal choice. Who knows how this will turn out in ME3.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 1, 2011)

Yeah thats right. I think I will beak up with her.

Here is what I have found about Mass Effect 3 so far

Debut Trailer
[YOUTUBE]BnEej1RfqTs[/YOUTUBE]

Interview with the Directors of the game
[YOUTUBE]7fKVDSjKy5w[/YOUTUBE]

*Film Composer Clint Mashell working on Mass Effect 3*

*The Decisions that will have impact on Mass Effect 3*
Adding to this list is
*Whether you rewrite the heretics or not*
Why?? Because this will directly inflict how many geths you have to fight for your side if that happens in ME3.

*Interview with Christina Norman*

*Things that we about Mass Effect 3 so far*

Mass Effect 3 Available for Pre Order


----------



## axes2t2 (Apr 1, 2011)

gameranand said:


> @ axes2t2 & cyborg47
> Female sephard Right????
> Well I played ME1 first so I had a idea that what this game has to offer. So I did with Liara and Miranda but for first timers this is actually confusing specially the romance I just hope that in ME3 there would be a direct contact to Liara and not through some DLC.
> 
> ...



Yep,FemShep.In Mass Effect 1 I was romancing Ashley but couldn't trigger the scene.

That trailer is old 

But love the music at around 1.07 in that vid.

And I want Tali to open up her suit.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 1, 2011)

axes2t2 said:
			
		

> Yep,FemShep.In Mass Effect 1 I was romancing Ashley but couldn't trigger the scene.


Because You can't. Only Liara is available for female to female sex. Ashley will only do with male not female. Although I played as male Shepard still I choose Liara as Romantic Partner.



			
				axex2t2 said:
			
		

> That trailer is old


Yes but that interview is not. Thats new and the interviews and news are also kinda old but I thought to collect them at one place to look for.



			
				axex2t2 said:
			
		

> And I want Tali to open up her suit.


Yes you can. Just don't let Miranda spoil you and talk to Tali after every mission. One thing to note. I think she is only available for sex if you have high enough paragon or Renegade points to rescue her from Trial at Flotila without spoiling her father's name.


----------



## cyborg47 (Apr 2, 2011)

oops..i'd destroyed the collectors base!..gonna be a tough time in 3!


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Apr 2, 2011)

I haven't started the DLC yet. (Thank the monstrous backlog). But, Whats up with mediocre reviews!?


----------



## gameranand (Apr 2, 2011)

cyborg47 said:
			
		

> oops..i'd destroyed the collectors base!..gonna be a tough time in 3!


Me too. I don't think I would have tough time because I took each and every decision wisely in both games but still who knows what is there in developer's mind.



			
				vamsi_krishna said:
			
		

> I haven't started the DLC yet. (Thank the monstrous backlog). But, Whats up with mediocre reviews!?


All DLCs are pretty good IMO. You can't expect each and every DLC to give you suspense like shadow broker DLC. But take it from me that you will enjoy them. If you are talking about Arrival DLC it is also pretty good gives you about 2 hrs of gameplay.


----------



## cyborg47 (Apr 3, 2011)

not sure if i need to use the spoiler tag for this, do read the description on the right


Spoiler



*i55.tinypic.com/2uegoz5.jpg


Illusive man's assassination and destruction of cerberus!..wtf?!


----------



## gameranand (Apr 3, 2011)

cyborg47 said:
			
		

> not sure


About what???


----------



## cyborg47 (Apr 3, 2011)

post edited*


----------



## gameranand (Apr 3, 2011)

^^ Where did you found that??? After completing the game Mass Effect 2???


----------



## cyborg47 (Apr 3, 2011)

At the Dossier station on the left as soon as u enter the shadow broker(liara) 's room.


Spoiler



Probably means cerberus will die in me3..who knows!


----------



## gameranand (Apr 3, 2011)

Goddamn Will check that. Good that ME2 is still installed. Illusive man is dead and cerebreus destroyed WHF??? Never saw this coming I mean I did destroyed collector's base but who killed him thats a mystery and that too in ME2 itself man now waiting for ME3 is really itching and cumbersome task.


----------



## cyborg47 (Apr 3, 2011)

dude u seriously need to calm down now. Read that dossier completely "possible recruitement candidate after Illusive man's assassination and destruction of cerberus". Its not that its already happened, but its a possibility in ME3.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 3, 2011)

Oh. I thought he died already in ME2 LOL. Man I have read near about any article which is available on net about ME3 after playing ME1 and then ME2 and watching the impacts of the decisions you made made me crazy about ME3 because there are many good decisions that I took which had no impact in ME2 and also developers said that ME3 will have 1000 divergence as per decisions of the player in ME1 and ME2 and this game will import save files from both the games.


----------



## cyborg47 (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Gaming News Channel...*

^^imho..mass effect 2 had a really weak story compared to the story from ME1. Then again everything except for story really kicked ass in ME2.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Gaming News Channel...*

^^ Yes exactly. But still story was far better than most of the games out there and the gameplay was kickass. Actually its a saga written and performed by you the way you want and who knows maybe ME3 would e GOTY like ME2.


----------



## cyborg47 (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Gaming News Channel...*

Like I already said, everything except for the story and the removal of weapon modification(why Bioware, WHY?) was a tremendous improvement. Especially the gameplay(perfect!), which was the only reason I kept playing the game even though the story was bloody tiring.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Gaming News Channel...*



			
				cyborg47 said:
			
		

> I kept playing the game even though the story was bloody tiring.


Now I now why your squad members died in suicide mission.


----------



## cyborg47 (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Gaming News Channel...*

^^LOL...I didnt mean that I wasnt concentrating on the story, I only meant that after enjoying ME1's awesome story, ME2's story feels like totaly waste. 

About the team mate's deaths, garrus died coz I sent him through the vents rather than an engineer. That salarian doctor(damn he was awesome!) and Jack died coz i probably didnt upgrade armours or something...not sure abt that.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Gaming News Channel...*



			
				cyborg47 said:
			
		

> About the team mate's deaths, garrus died coz I sent him through the vents rather than an engineer.


Yeah that was a wrong decision. Tali and Legion are best for that.


			
				cyborg47 said:
			
		

> That salarian doctor(damn he was awesome!) and Jack died coz i probably didnt upgrade armours or something...not sure abt that.


Mordin(slarian doctor) will most probably die unless you send him with your crew members to normandy. And Jack must not be loyal to you as you would have taken side of miranda when they were fighting.


----------



## tkin (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Gaming News Channel...*



gameranand said:


> Yeah that was a wrong decision. Tali and Legion are best for that.
> 
> Mordin(slarian doctor) will most probably die unless you send him with your crew members to normandy. And Jack must not be loyal to you as you would have taken side of miranda when they were fighting.


You don't need to take sides, with enough paragon points(boost points by wearing the helmet), you can take both sides(i.e convince them both at the same time), that option is otherwise grayed out, now play it again


----------



## gameranand (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Gaming News Channel...*



			
				tkin said:
			
		

> You don't need to take sides, with enough paragon points(boost points by wearing the helmet), you can take both sides(i.e convince them both at the same time), that option is otherwise grayed out, now play it again


Thats not the case with me. I have completed suicide mission with all squad and crew members alive and I know that if I have enough paragon points I can convince both of em and even save tali from trial without proof because I have already done that. I was saying that to cyborg as his 3 squad members died.


----------



## cyborg47 (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Gaming News Channel...*



tkin said:


> You don't need to take sides, with enough paragon points(boost points by wearing the helmet), you can take both sides(i.e convince them both at the same time), that option is otherwise grayed out, now play it again



Convince who?..both miranda and jack while they're have an argument???
I supported miranda  , so thats the reason jack died!


----------



## gameranand (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Gaming News Channel...*



			
				cyborg47 said:
			
		

> Convince who?..both miranda and jack while they're have an argument???


Yes you can convince them both without taking sides.


			
				cyborg47 said:
			
		

> I supported miranda  , so thats the reason jack died!


No thats the reason she was not loyal to you. You could have convinced her again by talking to her but I guess you didn't do that either and I guess you leaved her and she was not in the part of your team thats why she died.


----------



## varunb (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Gaming News Channel...*



gameranand said:


> Yeah that was a wrong decision. Tali and Legion are best for that.



& meri jaaneman Kasumi. Dont forget her.



gameranand said:


> Mordin(slarian doctor) will most probably die unless you send him with your crew members to normandy. And Jack must not be loyal to you as you would have taken side of miranda when they were fighting.



He won't. Tried & tested.



cyborg47 said:


> Convince who?..both miranda and jack while they're have an argument???
> I supported miranda  , so thats the reason jack died!



I specifically made a walkthrough to help you guys but you didn't pay attention. Don't wrry aisa hota hai. That walkthrough is in the 2nd or 3rd page of this thread.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 6, 2011)

varunb said:
			
		

> He won't. Tried & tested.


He died when with me. *******. I left him to secure the door and he died so I played again the mission and send him with crew and yes he was loyal to me but you know it maybe random luck.


----------



## varunb (Apr 6, 2011)

If you left him to hold the door, then chances are that you didn't obtain Moridin's omnitool upgrade & some other squad health/shield upgrade.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 7, 2011)

^^ I obtained each and every upgrade the game had to offer my upgrade terminal was empty when I left for mission. Damn I even upgraded each and every weapon damage, Damage Protection, Tech damage, Biotic damage and what not but still he died so I repplayed the mission and send him with crew member. That way he survived with everyone. Like I said it was a random luck or something nothing to worry about now. Waiting for ME3 for continuation of the story.


----------



## axes2t2 (Apr 7, 2011)

If your paragon to renegade ratio is high enough you won't have problem convincing Jack or Miranda.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 7, 2011)

^^ Well if you have imported game from ME1 and was a paragon character then you get 190 paragon points for free and believe thats a lot in this game and you need it. With paragon points you can convince anyone who is convinsable and the best part is that you get paragon points for speaking paragon dialogues


----------



## cyborg47 (Apr 8, 2011)

Get ready people!!
May Cover Revealed: Mass Effect 3 - News - www.GameInformer.com


----------



## tkin (Apr 8, 2011)

cyborg47 said:


> Get ready people!!
> May Cover Revealed: Mass Effect 3 - News - www.GameInformer.com


Why am I getting the feeling that the game is being rushed out? I'll have to play ME1 and 2 all over again 2 times each as I've lost the earlier savegames, woohoo, I've got something to do after exam.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 8, 2011)

tkin said:


> Why am I getting the feeling that the game is being rushed out? I'll have to play ME1 and 2 all over again 2 times each as I've lost the earlier savegames, woohoo, I've got something to do after exam.



No. ME3 is not being rushed. DA2 was done by a whole new team just like DICE (MoH).


----------



## gameranand (Apr 8, 2011)

tkin said:
			
		

> Why am I getting the feeling that the game is being rushed out? I'll have to play ME1 and 2 all over again 2 times each as I've lost the earlier savegames, woohoo, I've got something to do after exam.


Nah I don't think so. They took 1.5 years to build this game and also there was no news and they took about 2 years to build ME2 also. So its kinda cool and you can't launch a game after 5 years you know when the fans forget the whole damn story of it. Ans in ME story is kinda important.


----------



## Krow (Apr 8, 2011)

Now I'm excited.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 8, 2011)

Krow said:


> Now I'm excited.



Wut tuk u so long?


----------



## Krow (Apr 8, 2011)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Wut tuk u so long?


Haha, I always was waiting patiently. Now I'm excited as the launch is imminent.


----------



## cyborg47 (Apr 8, 2011)

MORE DETAILS!!!!!!!!!!!!


Spoiler



The latest issue of Game Informer contains a ton of details about Mass Effect 3. The first round of information is beginning to trickle in, which you can read about below. We’ve also included a blurry scan/magazine image (via GameFAQs) from the issue.

- Game begins with Shepard on Earth
- Shepard is on trial in regard to the events of Arrival
- Reapers invade while the trial is happening
- Prologue: Shepard’s escape to the Normandy, off to start finding allies, fighting Reaper troops
- Squadmates include Liara, Ashley/Kaiden, Garrus, James Sanders
- Screenshot shown of Ashley with her hair down
- Confirmed appearances (may not be squadmates): Wrex, Mordin, Legion, and Anderson
- Game will show a “previously on Mass Effect” comic to make decisions if you’re starting from scartch
- The Illusive Man plays a big role
- Cerberus is out to kill Shepard
- Enhanced RPG elements
- More freedom with character skills
- Larger skill trees
- Powers will evolve several times, not just once
- Weapons are like the ones in Mass Effect 2, have a set list
- Mods returning, swap out different parts such as barrels, scopes (effect both the weapon’s combat performance and its appearance)
- All classes can wield all weapons unhindered now,
- There will be limited slots to carry these weapons
- Soldier can carry all weapons at once
- Adept, Engineer, and Sentinal will likely be limited to two weapons, three for Vanguard and Infiltrator
- Numerous endings
- Who you have in your squad and which allies you recruit greatly impact the endings that are available
- No multiplayer


Mass Effect 3 details from Game Informer | Gaming Everything

Am I the only one who thinks that Ashley looks great in that screenshot?


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 8, 2011)

cyborg47 said:


> MORE DETAILS!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Mass Effect 3 details from Game Informer | Gaming Everything
> 
> Am I the only one who thinks that Ashley looks great in that screenshot?



Goddarn! It'll just be as epic as ME2. 

I think you're the only one. lols.


----------



## cyborg47 (Apr 8, 2011)

Spoiler



aw...4 billion credits to revive shepard and now cerberus is out to kill shepard





NVIDIAGeek said:


> Goddarn! It'll just be as epic as ME2.
> 
> I think you're the only one. lols.



well..she looked like crap in ME1 and ME2...but now she looks great!

weapon mods are back!!!...omg im so happy!..missed them so much in me2


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 8, 2011)

Gotta play ME2 again. Forgotten most of the epicness.


----------



## cyborg47 (Apr 8, 2011)

I've re-started ME1...on feros rite now


----------



## Faun (Apr 8, 2011)

^^I'll restart from save the council part


----------



## cyborg47 (Apr 8, 2011)

Save the council..may be in ME3, you ll get the help of turians, salarians, and asaris


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 8, 2011)

cyborg47 said:


> Save the council..may be in ME3, you ll get the help of turians, salarians, and asaris



Darn! I've forgotten all those names!


----------



## gameranand (Apr 8, 2011)

@ cyborg
Oh man thanks a lot for sharing this information.

Oh my god I can't wait for this game. Please Bioware for God sake release this game soon. I don't like to die before playing this game after playing this game I'll die in peace in 2012.
I gotta be careful with my driving.

Ashley looks kinda sexy in this game. Damn couldn't they just release a pic of Liara. This is a kind good for Vamsi's first Shepard who was loyal to Ashley.


----------



## cyborg47 (Apr 8, 2011)

gameranand said:


> @ cyborg
> I don't like to die before playing this game after playing this game I'll die in peace in 2012.



That was exactly what I was thinking while reading that article


----------



## gameranand (Apr 9, 2011)

cyborg47 said:
			
		

> I've re-started ME1...on feros rite now





Spoiler



Do save Rachni queen. She may assist in ME3.





			
				Faun said:
			
		

> ^^I'll restart from save the council part





Spoiler



Hurray and you'll be spectre in ME2 again.





			
				NVIDIAGeek said:
			
		

> Darn! I've forgotten all those names!


I remember each and everyone of them. All the species.



			
				cyborg said:
			
		

> That was exactly what I was thinking while reading that article


I guess we are even then.


----------



## Krow (Apr 9, 2011)

I was just wondering if we should use the spoiler tags when we give members tips. Like about the fate of the Rachni queen, the fate of the council, etc. It is fine if we don't for those who have completed one playthrough, but for newbies, the fun or an RPG may be lost if one already knows what decision to make. What say?


----------



## gameranand (Apr 9, 2011)

^^ Thanks for the heads up. Will keep that in mind. Post edited with spoiler tag.


----------



## Krow (Apr 9, 2011)

Thanks for that.


----------



## axes2t2 (Apr 10, 2011)

No Tali..thats crap.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Apr 10, 2011)

Phuc! ME3 ain't listed at EA Store yet. I wanna pre-order this gem. 
Hurry up EA!


----------



## gameranand (Apr 10, 2011)

axes2t2 said:
			
		

> No Tali..thats crap.


How dare you say that. She is awesome.



			
				JojoTheDragon said:
			
		

> Phuc! ME3 ain't listed at EA Store yet. I wanna pre-order this gem.
> Hurry up EA!


It was listed before I think they removed it from pre orders section again.


----------



## cyborg47 (Apr 10, 2011)

Yeah Tali is awesome!..I love her accent!


----------



## gameranand (Apr 10, 2011)

Actually I like that she is very interested in Tech and always lives in Normandy's Engine room in both the games. I hope that she is available as squad member in ME3.


----------



## tkin (Apr 10, 2011)

Don't worry, tali has survived two games, and tali is actually very much associated with the Geth, Geth has played a very important part in all games(as they are also inorganic lifeforms like Reapers), so Tali stays for sure, just let the final games come out.

PS: Tali's race is in the height of ai research, so they may hold an important role in third game.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 10, 2011)

^^ Agreed. 


Spoiler



You also have option in Tali's mission to decide on their fate. I mean if you told them to go to war then maybe in ME3 they will be vanished or very few of them left and if you told them not to go to war with geth then they might be helpful in ME3. Specially after knowing the fact that the geths that follow reapers are heretics and not normal geths.


----------



## axes2t2 (Apr 10, 2011)

gameranand said:


> How dare you say that. She is awesome.



I meant there's no info about Tali....thats crap.

I know she's awesome.And she will be awesomer when she opens up her suit fully


----------



## gameranand (Apr 11, 2011)

axes2t2 said:
			
		

> I know she's awesome.And she will be awesomer when she opens up her suit fully


She is a quarian. She will die if she does so.


Spoiler



LOL in Mass Effect 2 she took many antibiotics to sex with me she ain't doing that again at least not for anyone.



Whoa. Read the whole damn report of Gameinformer. This is gonna be a epic. Nic to see that Liara was in similar dress as in Liar of The Shadow Broker because I kinda liked that dress. And it looks like there are going to be a lot of very important conversations and a character like me likes that. I am getting a feeling that Renegade players will suffer a lot in this game while paragon players will have a upper hand. Although I can't say anything for sure but as Bioware stated that Commander Shepard wants every help he can get and in that area Paragon players are lot more constructive in getting help than the Renegade players. Although I am a paragon player. Actually I just can't be a renegade player because I always play the game as I am connected to it and I can't take those very harsh dialogues and decisions that renegade players have to take to get large renegade points. Well its coming in Holiday can't wait for it. I wonder a fact that the amount of DLCs released for ME2 what will happen with ME3 for that. I mean of course they can add DLCs for weapon and squad members but what about DLCs like Arrival and Shadow Broker. Because once you have saved galaxy what is left o save and what will push story forward after saving galaxy I can't understand. So about DLCs I seriously think that there would be DLCs for normal missions or equipments or so but still who can comment anything about BIOWARE eh. They are a whole damn good crew of developers who can change whatever they want and whenever they want.


----------



## saddy (Apr 11, 2011)

playing all Mass effect 2 DLC these days ....just one word for them .awesome:C_ironic: all the way..gona complete lair of shadow broker hopefully today....BTW r the decisions in ME2 DLCS gone effect shepherd in ME3 ? just curious to know that....and plz tell me hows arrival DLC if anyone here has played that recently ..will get that too..


----------



## Faun (Apr 11, 2011)

cyborg47 said:


> Yeah Tali is awesome!..*I love her accent*!



Me too


----------



## gameranand (Apr 11, 2011)

saddy said:
			
		

> playing all Mass effect 2 DLC these days ....just one word for them .awesome


Yeah its Liar of Shadow Broker.


			
				saddy said:
			
		

> BTW r the decisions in ME2 DLCS gone effect shepherd in ME3 ?


Yes the decisions you make in Shadow broker DLC will affect your relation with Liara T'Soni.


			
				saddy said:
			
		

> and plz tell me hows arrival DLC if anyone here has played that recently ..will get that too..


Its good. It will fill up gap between ME2 and ME3 as ME3 will start exactly where you left Arrival.


----------



## saddy (Apr 11, 2011)

gameranand said:


> She is a quarian. She will die if she does so.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


 
buddy listen the whole point of keeping renegade and paragon system is to let player experiment with the game play of  ME2  when ever they play the game again and again .but yeah it truly depends upon ones taste how he may want to play the game..and paragon player and renegade players as i think will be equally be effected in ME3 ...there is no fun of keeping renegade system when it will be of no use...BTW i have almost equal paragon and renegade points and i will see how it will effect the the character in ME3 ..Developer of these video games r like backbone of every game..its up to them to make a addictive game or a epic fail game...upon if we like it or ...we cant tell them wat to do and how to do..they know the best..and ALL DLCS of ME2 are epic in there nature.

Did any one here get "leave  no one behind achievement" in ME2's last main mission.i have got it just wanted to knwo how u guys did it and using wat strategy  ? this is wat i did 

All tactical upgrades to the ship made.


All loyalites completed.

Legion for the vents.

Garrus led both teams.

Mordin escorted the crew.

Samara for the barrier

Final boss was legion /mirida


All lived on the my 2nd playthrough of the game .

and also made sure all receive all the upgardes for there weapons ...


----------



## gameranand (Apr 11, 2011)

saddy said:
			
		

> buddy listen the whole point of keeping renegade and paragon system is to let player experiment with the game play of ME2 when ever they play the game again and again .but yeah it truly depends upon ones taste how he may want to play the game..and paragon player and renegade players as i think will be equally be effected in ME3 ...there is no fun of keeping renegade system when it will be of no use...BTW i have almost equal paragon and renegade points and i will see how it will effect the the character in ME3 ..Developer of these video games r like backbone of every game..its up to them to make a addictive game or a epic fail game...upon if we like it or ...we cant tell them wat to do and how to do..they know the best..and ALL DLCS of ME2 are epic in there nature.


Actually in ME3 you have to get any help you can get and renegade players are bad at that also Renegade players usually end up with a bad ending I mean like death for someone. While Paragon players concentrates on complete survival. Another thing is that there are a lot of decisions you made as Renegade will affect in ME3. One of them is fate of Quarians which you decided by giving them advice whether to go to war with Gets or not. In ME3 if you are going to get help how can you get help if they are on war and most of them are vanished. Eben in ME1 paragon players will save council while Renegade players will let them die and so in ME3 how can you expect them to help you when you didn't saved them when you had the chance. All DLCs are not that good I personally liked only Arrival and Shadow Broker DLCs. Many are just Appearance pack or some weapon pack or Armour pack.

If you have about equal Paragon and Renegade points then you won't see any big changes or say you can't influence people around you much. Many conversations are only started if you have enough Paragon or Renegade points. Biggest examples are the quarrel between your team like Legion & Tali, Jack & Tali and also you only have a chance to decide the fate of quarians if you have a complete cycle of Paragon or Renegade. Making them both equally doesn't make sense to me IMHO you could have concentrated on one of them rather than both of em.




			
				saddy said:
			
		

> Did any one here get "leave no one behind achievement" in ME2's last main mission.i have got it just wanted to knwo how u guys did it and using wat strategy ?


Oh surviving the whole squad. Yeah I did that I have even saved my whole crew of Normandy.


----------



## saddy (Apr 11, 2011)

i think i will play the game  in couple of months again  just 2 experiment with this game more  . well it will be my 3rd playthrough of ME2 but this time i will favor renegade action more and fill whole renegade  bar of shepherd  than paragon which i had last time and when ME3 arrives ..will see how it will effect the shepherd in ME3  ..thats the only way to find out  for sure...  and the whole point of Role Playing games is to  give player a lot to experiment with.and ME2 had nailed it very well. BTW On my first play through had paragon more than renegade and 2nd play through on which i m playing the DLC have equal paragon and renegade will see how whole renegade system does to the character.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 11, 2011)

> Did any one here get "leave no one behind achievement" in ME2's last main mission.i have got it just wanted to knwo how u guys did it and using wat strategy ? this is wat i did
> All tactical upgrades to the ship made.
> All loyalites completed.
> Legion for the vents.
> ...



This is my Strategy
Tali goes for Vents
Miranda lead the both teams
Mordin to escort crew
Samara for Barrier and Legion and Tali as my Crew member
Final boss with Miranda and Kasumi.


----------



## cyborg47 (Apr 12, 2011)

Was just wandering around the galaxy..found this!

*i51.tinypic.com/23tshlc.jpg


----------



## gameranand (Apr 12, 2011)

cyborg47 said:
			
		

> Was just wandering around the galaxy..found this!


Looks like Vamsi is popular in Bioware office.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Apr 12, 2011)

Vamsi, man you are famous.


----------



## tkin (Apr 12, 2011)

saddy said:


> i think i will play the game  in couple of months again  just 2 experiment with this game more  . well it will be my 3rd playthrough of ME2 but this time i will favor renegade action more and fill whole renegade  bar of shepherd  than paragon which i had last time and when ME3 arrives ..will see how it will effect the shepherd in ME3  ..thats the only way to find out  for sure...  and the whole point of Role Playing games is to  give player a lot to experiment with.and ME2 had nailed it very well. BTW On my first play through had paragon more than renegade and 2nd play through on which i m playing the DLC have equal paragon and renegade will see how whole renegade system does to the character.


You can't play it forever right? So go here and get saves which you can use to try out various scenarios.
Home - Masseffectsaves.com
[You can click the bottom of the image to select your character]
What if you saved alenko?


----------



## varunb (Apr 12, 2011)

I wouldn't recommend him those savegames. Gibbed's Mass Effect 2 editor is a lot better. He won't get the right combo of decisions in those uploaded savegames. I mean chances are slim. Gibbed's editor allows more freedom.

1 more thing which I wanted to let you all know which some of you must have missed while playing this game: If you play Tali's recruitment mission, make sure to change the difficulty to either Hardcore or Insane before starting this quest otherwise, you will not get the *Geth Pulse Rifle* in this mission.


----------



## tkin (Apr 12, 2011)

JojoTheDragon said:


> Vamsi, man you are famous.


Whoops, he might work in EA........


----------



## gameranand (Apr 12, 2011)

varunb said:
			
		

> I wouldn't recommend him those savegames. Gibbed's Mass Effect 2 editor is a lot better. He won't get the right combo of decisions in those uploaded savegames. I mean chances are slim. Gibbed's editor allows more freedom.


Yeah but no save game can be exact copy of what you wanted.



			
				varunb said:
			
		

> 1 more thing which I wanted to let you all know which some of you must have missed while playing this game: If you play Tali's recruitment mission, make sure to change the difficulty to either Hardcore or Insane before starting this quest otherwise, you will not get the Geth Pulse Rifle in this mission.


How can I do that?? I mean you get the chance to set up difficulty at start of game right and I am not gonna play the whole game again just to see this feature especially when its of no use.


----------



## varunb (Apr 13, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Yeah but no save game can be exact copy of what you wanted.


Thats y I said that Gibbed ME2 editor is the best option available till date. You can change any ME1 choice that u made & then reload that ME2 save to start a fresh new playthrough from the beginning. There are a lot of other options in there, like changing Shepard's class from any ME2 save or ME1 save, credits, paragon-renegade level, minerals, talent points, Shepard's gender, remove face morph, etc




gameranand said:


> How can I do that?? I mean you get the chance to set up difficulty at start of game right and I am not gonna play the whole game again just to see this feature especially when its of no use.



Before the start of that particular quest, not the very beginning of ME2. Change the difficulty level in the game options, then visit the galaxy map & head to Haestrom.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 13, 2011)

varunb said:
			
		

> Thats y I said that Gibbed ME2 editor is the best option available till date. You can change any ME1 choice that u made & then reload that ME2 save to start a fresh new playthrough from the beginning. There are a lot of other options in there, like changing Shepard's class from any ME2 save or ME1 save, credits, paragon-renegade level, minerals, talent points, Shepard's gender, remove face morph, etc


So I can change even the minor decisions which were taken by me in side quests. Like a journalist tryng to exploit some officer in ME1 don't remember which mission and owes me a beer and in ME2 she had a appearance with that beer and also gives a small side quest which were unavailable to me when I played without ME1 saves and also there are some other very small appearance of thanks giving and others. I can change those decisions too???



			
				varunb said:
			
		

> Before the start of that particular quest, not the very beginning of ME2. Change the difficulty level in the game options, then visit the galaxy map & head to Haestrom.


Will try that when I'll get free time right now playing a lot of games after finally finishing ME2 with all DLCs.


----------



## tkin (Apr 23, 2011)

Once upon a time, Cerberus obtained the body of Commander Shepard. Unfortunately for them, Shepard had landed amongst a tribe of Space Apes, who had proceeded to pelt his corpse with their Space Poop. They threw his body into a deep chasm, where it squished an unfortunate creature named Gollum.

During their reconstruction, Cerberus accidently contaminated Shepards DNA with the DNA of the other two entities. And so began the story of...

UGLY SHEPARD.

*img717.imageshack.us/img717/2641/uglyshep1.jpg


When one comes back to life, the first thing one does is look in a mirror. Naturally, Ugly Shepard was not pleased with Science.

*img215.imageshack.us/img215/4186/uglyshep2.jpg

And the only armor left in the wardrobe was a in a woman's size.

*img696.imageshack.us/img696/1281/uglyshep3.jpg

But he knew he had a job to do. He was going to complete it, no matter who stood in his way. Even when his old teammate Tali laughed at him, he pulled out his gun and told that **** to shut the hell up.

*img694.imageshack.us/img694/6697/uglyshep5.jpg

All this galaxy saving was making Ugly Shepard thirsty, so he went to Omega to grab a drink. The bartender refused to serve such an ugly individual. It was too much for poor Ugly Shepard, and he broke down in tears.

*img186.imageshack.us/img186/4950/uglyshep7.jpg

Ugly Shepard did not want to live the rest of his life like this, so he demanded a glass of poison. The bartender rolled his eyes and poured him a glass. Unfortunately, a big mean jock came along and drank it before Ugly Shepard could end it all.

Ugly Shepard was never a lady killer in his previous life, and he knew that with his current face the way it was, the odds of getting some action would be slim to none. He snuck glances at his co-workers whenever he could, though.

*img171.imageshack.us/img171/6715/screenshot024m.jpg

But then Jack joined the crew, and he saw boobies for the first time.

*img535.imageshack.us/img535/6903/screenshot040r.jpg

*img191.imageshack.us/img191/8396/screenshot044t.jpg

Yes...life was good.

*img694.imageshack.us/img694/9936/screenshot045i.jpg

It wasn't easy getting those boobies, either. The guards in the prison begged him to put a bag over his head, lest the other prisoners saw him and committed suicide, thereby denying the warden his slave dollars. Ugly Shepard was having none of that.




The warden even tried to capture him. He wanted to release Ugly Shepard on the planets of those who wouldn't pay up.

*img199.imageshack.us/img199/8323/screenshot003ia.jpg

Afterwards, Jack offered to make sweet love to Ugly Shepard. This confused him a great deal.

*img196.imageshack.us/img196/5922/screenshot047kw.jpg

However, she laughed in his face and told him she was joking. He left the hold, dejected, but determined to make her pay.

After seeing those boobies, he was in a good mood. So much in fact that he picked up a Space Hitchhiker named Zaeed. Zaeed, however, demanded that they make a long detour to his mom's house so he could prove to her that he wasn't just another Space Hippie, and that he had friends. 

This put a damper on Ugly Shepard's good mood. He did not like mothers.

*img704.imageshack.us/img704/345/screenshot043l.jpg


Mordin and Ugly Shepard hung back while Zaeed yelled at his mom through her doorway. He could hear her chewing Zaeed out for making friends with ugly people. That did not sit well with Ugly Shepard. He snuck out of earshot and hatched a plan with Mordin.

*img51.imageshack.us/img51/9753/screenshot011zm.jpg

On his cue, Mordin incinerated Zaeed's loudmouthed mom. She stumbled screaming back into her house, which promptly caught on fire. 

The inferno was glorious.

Ugly Shepard walked away with a smile on his face.

*img4.imageshack.us/img4/6355/screenshot039cn.jpg

*FIND THE REST HERE*: Choose Language | BioWare Social Network

Credit goes to OP in the above mentioned site.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 23, 2011)

Dude these looks ridiculous but in a funny way.


----------



## tkin (Apr 23, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Dude these looks ridiculous but in a funny way.


Read the rest, you'll die laughing.


----------



## Neuron (Apr 23, 2011)

*@tkin*:lol, classic.He looks like some human-alien hybrid.


----------



## axes2t2 (Apr 23, 2011)

@tkin

thanks for shaing that link.


----------



## Faun (May 23, 2011)

Met with Garrus 

Vorchas are funny
*farm4.static.flickr.com/3367/5746318273_ab73bf1cc0_z.jpg

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2425/5746855510_a1b7f7e9bd_z.jpg


----------



## gameranand (May 23, 2011)

Faun said:
			
		

> Vorchas are funny


Yeah they are kind of jerks in talk. You won't say that they are funny when you'll go to hire Mordin.


----------



## Faun (May 23, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Yeah they are kind of jerks in talk. You won't say that they are funny when you'll go to hire Mordin.



Already hired Mordin, still funny. Can I hire a vorcha ?

Got poisoned by Bartender too.


----------



## gameranand (May 23, 2011)

Faun said:
			
		

> Already hired Mordin, still funny. Can I hire a vorcha ?
> 
> Got poisoned by Bartender too.


No you can't hire a vorcha. 
I confronted that rat ******* for poisoning me and then some turian killed him.


----------



## Faun (May 23, 2011)

gameranand said:


> No you can't hire a vorcha.
> I confronted that rat ******* for poisoning me and then some turian killed him.



Yeah, incite the crowd paragon option


----------



## gameranand (May 23, 2011)

Faun said:
			
		

> Yeah, incite the crowd paragon option


I actually didn't used Paragon Option here because I was so much pissed with him so just asked him to drink his the glass which he server me and then he refused then some chat and voila Turian killed him.


----------



## v.Na5h (Jul 30, 2011)

Does anybody know what accent does Kenneth Donnelly - Mass Effect Wiki - Mass Effect, Mass Effect 2, walkthroughs and more in ME2 has
It says he is of scottish origin on that page

It sounds similar to the character Jeff on the british show Coupling
Googled that found out to be Welsh


Anyway that's not the point



Spoiler



during one of the random conversations between this guy and his colleague 
The Girl starts talking some very high tech stuffs about the ship modifications
and the guy just replies 'I just love when you talk dirty'

man i was ROFL
that accent makes it sound just better..


----------



## gameranand (Jul 30, 2011)

Yeah they also play a gambling game with the commander Shepard in a encounter. LOL I got 500 from them.


----------



## Faun (Sep 9, 2011)

*i.imgur.com/XF4Qw.gif
*i.imgur.com/g6E8u.gif


----------



## v.Na5h (Sep 9, 2011)

^ What the hell is that?


----------



## Alok (Sep 9, 2011)

^^lol may be introducing new races for next mass effect


----------



## v.Na5h (Sep 10, 2011)

no its just a bandwidth hog...every time i fire this page ...its eats up 2mb...doesnt even cache...


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 18, 2011)

Some questions concerning Mass Effect 2 DLCs:

1.) What are the plot based DLCs that I need to get?
2.) How many hours worth of DLC content should I expect?
3.) If the game is completed, how would I access them?
4.) Rate the best to worst DLC, in terms of enjoyment factor.


----------



## sameer.pur (Dec 18, 2011)

^
1.) Plot based DLCs would be - 
*Lair of the Shadow Broker*   &    *Arrival*
     which are a must complete. 
     There are two character DLCs, Zaeed & Kasumi, 
     you won't miss any main-plots in those if you don't do those.

     Normandy Crash site is more or less a tribute to original normandy SR-1. 
     Do that if you like to, otherwise no story there.

     Firewalker Pack & Overlord, are two good long mission packs, 
     and allows you to use a Hover vehicle , but again no direct story related to reapers. 

2.) If you do all these 7 DLCs, I would say approx. 5-6 hours.  It may depend upon your speed although.

3.) I completed all DLCs before final series of missions. So I can't say for sure if you could access them after it. Although I believe, it asks if you want to continue exploring the Galaxy after the final one. 

4.) IMO-  Best-  Lair of Shadow Broker (Good sequences, another Specter in story, and of course Liara 

     Worst - Arrival ( Poorly presented, story is too closely related to ME3 though. ) (But that's just my opinion)


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 18, 2011)

Thanks Sam.


----------



## jasku (Mar 12, 2012)

*Re: Mass Effect 3*



CommanderShawnzer said:


> you get that pathetic ending if you dont do any loyalty missions get the reaper IFF complete it and launch the suicide mission(*its depressing to see everyone die)*
> on the other hand, i did all loyaty missions before reaper IFF mission,left immediately after  crew got kidnapped, didnt activate legion(so suicide mission was without legion)Result : all team mates and normandy crew alive and a sleeping geth ready to be activated



Err..you are talking about ME2, right, cause I am 75% through, completed loyalty missions and last the IFF mission. I have now gotta head for the Omega 4 to stop the collectors!!!


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Mar 12, 2012)

*Re: Mass Effect 3*



jasku said:


> Err..you are talking about ME2, right, cause I am 75% through, completed loyalty missions and last the IFF mission. I have now gotta head for the Omega 4 to stop the collectors!!!



Yeah ME2, go to omega 4 immediately or else all normandy crew (including yeoman kelly chambers) will die!!!


----------



## jasku (Mar 12, 2012)

*Re: Mass Effect 3*



CommanderShawnzer said:


> Yeah ME2, go to omega 4 immediately or else all normandy crew (including yeoman kelly chambers) will die!!!



Edit- Are you saying, if I spend my time scanning planets, my crew will die?!

Lol, I have been trying to chat up all the women

Kelly (she did come to my room for 'counseling' no cut scene though)
Miranda - keeps playing hard to get, no idea when she will cave in
Jack- can feel her giving in, but not really interested
T'ali - she is ready, but I am not interested 

Did you manage to get any of these women to the captains cabin?


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Mar 12, 2012)

*Re: Mass Effect 3*



jasku said:


> Lol, I have been trying to chat up all the women
> 
> Kelly (she did come to my room for 'counseling' no cut scene though)
> Miranda - keeps playing hard to get, no idea when she will cave in
> ...



dude be faithful,multitasking dosent always work......
on my paragon playthrough:romanced tali(got me all fuzzy inside)


Spoiler



best way to do this is to save tali from exile while not defaming her father(chose paragon(blue) option on the flotilla and taking her side everytime
end result before suicide mission tali comes to your CC removes her mask though we dont get to see her face. and BAM!! 65kgs of excited young quarian girl on your shepard


on my renegade playthrough :romanced miranda(you wanna h**k up cerberus girl lets do it
as for kelly


Spoiler



she will come up to your CC wear that skimpy outfit what afterlife club asaris wear and dance that isnt a real romance though, it wont earn you the achievement


----------



## jasku (Mar 12, 2012)

*Re: Mass Effect 3*



CommanderShawnzer said:


> dude be faithful,multitasking dosent always work......
> on my paragon playthrough:romanced tali(got me all fuzzy inside)
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks dude, yea I did just that with T'ali, she told me she dint want to share me with anyone, I was scared if I said yes, I would lose Miranda , so did not commit. 

As for Kelly, when exactly did this happen? is it the time she says lets go to your room and talk?


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Mar 12, 2012)

*Re: Mass Effect 3*



jasku said:


> Thanks dude, yea I did just that with T'ali, she told me she dint want to share me with anyone, I was scared if I said yes, I would lose Miranda , so did not commit.
> 
> As for Kelly, when exactly did this happen? is it the time she says lets go to your room and talk?



for kelly though, i dont know i read it somewhere on wikipedia(theres this site called masseffect.wikia.com)
Romance - Mass Effect Wiki - Mass Effect, Mass Effect 2, walkthroughs and more
and DONT commit
 miranda's romance


Spoiler



she's in the drive core porch shepard lifts her and there is some kissing/caressing then miranda lies down she unzips the top half of her cerberus catsuit then you see miranda's ample planetsveiled partially by black then some more kissing


so its up to you CURVES(Miranda) or QUALITY(tali)


----------



## jasku (Mar 12, 2012)

*Re: Mass Effect 3*



CommanderShawnzer said:


> for kelly though, i dont know i read it somewhere on wikipedia(theres this site called masseffect.wikia.com)
> Romance - Mass Effect Wiki - Mass Effect, Mass Effect 2, walkthroughs and more
> and DONT commit
> miranda's romance
> ...



Thanks mate, lets see before the final mission if Miranda (Yuvonne) does come upto me...

another question, do the DLCs have to be completed before heading to Omega 4?


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Mar 12, 2012)

*Re: Mass Effect 3*



jasku said:


> Thanks mate, lets see before the final mission if Miranda (Yuvonne) does come upto me...
> 
> another question, do the DLCs have to be completed before heading to Omega 4?



no, you can complete DLC'S anytime  but outcomes are different e.g arrival DLC


Spoiler



(BEFORE OMEGA-4 harbinger(in collector form) spams about organic races "insignificance" blah,blah......
AFTER OMEGA-4 harbinger(in  his reaper form)


----------



## jasku (Mar 12, 2012)

*Re: Mass Effect 3*



CommanderShawnzer said:


> no, you can complete DLC'S anytime  but outcomes are different e.g arrival DLC
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...




cool, so did you do the 'Legion' mission?


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: Mass Effect 3*



jasku said:


> cool, so did you do the 'Legion' mission?



i, did his loyalty mission just to see how the good "geth" will play out in ME3


----------



## jasku (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: Mass Effect 3*



CommanderShawnzer said:


> i, did his loyalty mission just to see how the good "geth" will play out in ME3



crap my crew got abducted before the Legion mission, I completed the LEgion mission, now onto the 'Suicide mission'??


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: Mass Effect 3*



jasku said:


> crap my crew got abducted before the Legion mission, I completed the LEgion mission, now onto the 'Suicide mission'??



sh*t,you should've left *immediately after* your crew got abducted(there's a dialogue option after joker breaks the news)launch the suicide mission now. after the valve disabling part see if



Spoiler



yeoman chambers dies(your whole crew apart from dr.chakwas is dead)
a random woman dies(normandy crew  alive, horizon colonists dead)


----------



## gameranand (Mar 13, 2012)

jasku said:


> crap my crew got abducted before the Legion mission, I completed the LEgion mission, now onto the 'Suicide mission'??



Don't worry you can go after legion mission without loosing anyone. But remember just do the mission and then sucide mission. Nothing between them. Also your ship should have every upgrade or your whole squad won't survive.


----------



## jasku (Mar 13, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Don't worry you can go after legion mission without loosing anyone. But remember just do the mission and then sucide mission. Nothing between them. Also your ship should have every upgrade or your whole squad won't survive.




crap may have gone to Omega and Citadel to complete a couple side quests, and yes my ship all the necessary upgrades/

Ill try tonight and let you know.....


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Mar 13, 2012)

jasku said:


> crap may have gone to Omega and Citadel to complete a couple side quests, and yes my ship all the necessary upgrades/
> 
> Ill try tonight and let you know.....



load a file which was saved *before going for your side quests*
you have to purchase three upgrades for normandy *Thanix Cannon ,Multicore Shielding,Silaris Heavy Armor other wise one squadmade dies for each uncompleted upgrades*
*and if you launch suicide mission immediately you save your crew members
if you launch suicide mission later you save horizon colonist*
your squadmates wont die if they're *loyal*


----------



## gameranand (Mar 13, 2012)

jasku said:


> crap may have gone to Omega and Citadel to complete a couple side quests, and yes my ship all the necessary upgrades/
> 
> Ill try tonight and let you know.....



Kelly & some normandy crew may die.


----------



## jasku (Mar 13, 2012)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> load a file which was saved *before going for your side quests*
> you have to purchase three upgrades for normandy *Thanix Cannon ,Multicore Shielding,Silaris Heavy Armor other wise one squadmade dies for each uncompleted upgrades*
> *and if you launch suicide mission immediately you save your crew members
> if you launch suicide mission later you save horizon colonist*
> your squadmates wont die if they're *loyal*





gameranand said:


> Kelly & some normandy crew may die.



yuppers have all of my squad mates, will try and do the suicide mission, else will have to let go of Kelly, will miss her in ME3 

Guys I am level 23, what level were you guys before the suicide mission, any idea?


----------



## gameranand (Mar 13, 2012)

My stggestion would be to load a previous save.
I don't remember my level at sucide mission. See my saves if you want.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Mar 13, 2012)

jasku said:


> yuppers have all of my squad mates, will try and do the suicide mission, else will have to let go of Kelly, will miss her in ME3
> 
> Guys I am level 23, what level were you guys before the suicide mission, any idea?



i was level 27(did every possible sidequest like those "fetch" ones and N7 missions,and anomaly missions while scanning planets)
level 28 after suicide mission
level 29 after Shadow broker DLC
level 30 after Arrival DLC


----------



## jasku (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks guys

Mass Effect 2 - complete, thoroughly satisfying, game play was much more refined compare to the original, the final fight was way too easy compared to the original, but enjoyed the sequel. 



Spoiler



Lost my crew (kelly gone) in the suicide mission, apparently i did not react fast enough


. Completed all side missions, made all upgrades, still have huge amounts of elements left. Clocked it at 49+ hours.

Dloading the DLC now, playing the DLC matters for ME3?


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Mar 14, 2012)

jasku said:


> Thanks guys
> 
> Mass Effect 2 - complete, thoroughly satisfying, game play was much more refined compare to the original, the final fight was way too easy compared to the original, but enjoyed the sequel.
> 
> ...


only 2 should matter plot-wise(i dont have ME 3 so i'm not sure)
*Arrival DLC*- this is important to understand how the reapers entered galaxy for the invasion,how shepard foiled thier plan and why is he tried on earth in ME 3
*lair of the shadow broker DLC*-this DLC has Liara as your squadmate 
It is how you and liara team up to takedown the "Shadow broker"  who has kidnapped one of her trusted men.it also allows you to continue your ME 1 romance with her to some extent
Choose Language | BioWare Social Network


----------



## gameranand (Mar 14, 2012)

Yes DLC matters in ME3. All your weapons from ME2 will be there and the last two DLCs Lair of shadow broker and Arrival have great impact on ME3. No info about overlord though.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Mar 14, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Yes DLC matters in ME3. *All your weapons from ME2 will be there* and the last two DLCs Lair of shadow broker and Arrival have great impact on ME3. No info about overlord though.



i never knew about that. does that include armor too?i have cerberus assault armor,and the armor what you get with the Aegis pack


----------



## jasku (Mar 14, 2012)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> only 2 should matter plot-wise(i dont have ME 3 so i'm not sure)
> *Arrival DLC*- this is important to understand how the reapers entered galaxy for the invasion,how shepard foiled thier plan and why is he tried on earth in ME 3
> *lair of the shadow broker DLC*-this DLC has Liara as your squadmate
> It is how you and liara team up to takedown the "Shadow broker"  who has kidnapped one of her trusted men.it also allows you to continue your ME 1 romance with her to some extent
> Choose Language | BioWare Social Network





gameranand said:


> Yes DLC matters in ME3. All your weapons from ME2 will be there and the last two DLCs Lair of shadow broker and Arrival have great impact on ME3. No info about overlord though.



Super, will play em tonight and then move on to ME3


----------



## gameranand (Mar 14, 2012)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> i never knew about that. does that include armor too?i have cerberus assault armor,and the armor what you get with the Aegis pack



I don't exactly remember just google it. But whatever it is it will be there in ME3.


----------



## jasku (Mar 15, 2012)

Guys, 'Lair of the shadow broker' aint part of the ME2 Digital Deluxe version?!


----------



## gameranand (Mar 15, 2012)

No I don't think so. I will confirm it soon.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Mar 15, 2012)

jasku said:


> Guys, 'Lair of the shadow broker' aint part of the ME2 Digital Deluxe version?!



no it isn't. you get the collector's assualt rifle & chitin armor,Inferno armor,and the cerberus network card with ME2 Digital Deluxe.* no free DLC'S though
you have to buy lair of shadow broker dlc. it costs 800 bioware points(roughly rs500)
the file is 1.53GB*


----------



## digitaltab (Mar 26, 2012)

*save WREX or not in mass effect 1?*

hi all,

i couldn't find any mass effect 1 discussion thread so i have created a new thread,
my question is:
is saving wrex the krogan necessary  to have a perfect ending in all games, 

what will be the effect of this in mass effect 3 as i'll import saved game profile from me1 to me2, and later to me3., 
as i want a perfect ending in all 3 games, so please help me decide, should i save wrex or not???


thank you.


----------



## sameer.pur (Mar 26, 2012)

*Re: save WREX or not in mass effect 1?*

Yes, you should save him. He will appear in ME2 and ME3 both games and it will greatly change your interaction to Krogan species later. 



Spoiler



For e.g. If you don't save him, in ME2, on Krogan homeworld Tuchanka, Clan Urdnot will have another leader and he won't be much friendly as Wrex.


----------



## digitaltab (Mar 26, 2012)

*Re: save WREX or not in mass effect 1?*



sameer.pur said:


> Yes, you should save him. He will appear in ME2 and ME3 both games and it will greatly change your interaction to Krogan species later.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks for the info, 
so i'll save wrex,
also, what else benefits will i get if i save wrex
and are there any negative points of saving wrex in any part of the series...
and could you please tell me how to save him?
is there any loyalt mission or adding enough charm points will do that???
thanx in advance..


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 26, 2012)

*Re: save WREX or not in mass effect 1?*



Shivam24 said:


> thanks for the info,
> so i'll save wrex,
> also, what else benefits will i get if i save wrex
> and are there any negative points of saving wrex in any part of the series...
> ...



LOL. Play it the way you want to man. No fun in staying on the safe side all the time.
For me, I had to kill wrex in my second play-through (the one I chose for me3 as well). If he dies, he gets replaced by his brother Wreave in mass effect 2, and Grunt in mass effect 3. So you wont miss any krogan


----------



## gameranand (Mar 26, 2012)

To save him just talk to him.


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 26, 2012)

gameranand said:


> To save him just talk to him.



Yup! The thing with Wrex is that you gotta keep talking to him after each and every mission, and ofcourse be nice 
Only then, you will be able to persuade Wrex, and not kill him.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 26, 2012)

cyborg47 said:


> Yup! The thing with Wrex is that you gotta keep talking to him after each and every mission, and ofcourse be nice
> Only then, you will be able to persuade Wrex, and not kill him.



Yeah you are right. I just cut it short.


----------



## digitaltab (Mar 26, 2012)

*Re: save WREX or not in mass effect 1?*



cyborg47 said:


> LOL. Play it the way you want to man. No fun in staying on the safe side all the time.
> For me, I had to kill wrex in my second play-through (the one I chose for me3 as well). If he dies, he gets replaced by his brother Wreave in mass effect 2, and Grunt in mass effect 3. So you wont miss any krogan



dude its not like i can play the way i want to, because that way i'll have a 100% renegade profile, but its the perfect ending which i am trying to achieve, that is why i asked about it...


----------



## gameranand (Mar 26, 2012)

*Re: save WREX or not in mass effect 1?*



Shivam24 said:


> dude its not like i can play the way i want to, because that way i'll have a 100% renegade profile, but its the perfect ending which i am trying to achieve, that is why i asked about it...



For perfect ending you need to be a paragon shepard and saved everyone possible in both games.


----------



## digitaltab (Mar 30, 2012)

hi all, i need a serious help here, i have completed all main story missions before going to conduit ..
now i have stolen the normandy, there are 2 choices i have:
1- to go ilos and proceed to primary assignment i.e. the main story.
2- to complete the secondary assignments first then proceed to main story,

so i want to ask, that if i choose 2nd choice, then saren will get the conduit before i reach to ilos or not? (as i am taking time to complete side missions)

if not then i should complete all side missions first before main story, otherwise i should go to ilos asap..

PLEASE ADVISE....


----------



## sameer.pur (Mar 30, 2012)

First game is heavily scripted, even if you go directly, it will be same.
I will advise you to complete the side missions. Try for 100% exploration. If you don't have any more side quests then go for Ilos.


----------



## digitaltab (Mar 31, 2012)

sameer.pur said:


> First game is heavily scripted, even if you go directly, it will be same.
> I will advise you to complete the side missions. Try for 100% exploration. If you don't have any more side quests then go for Ilos.



thanks for the advice, i am doing all side missions, then i will go to ilos to end the game


----------



## gameranand (Mar 31, 2012)

If you initiate the final mission then there is no going back so do everything you want before initiating the last mission.


----------



## Faun (Mar 31, 2012)

So I was playing ME 2 after so long
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7066/6884741368_8b9a33cc76_z.jpg
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7089/7030837691_67b6db02c4_z.jpg
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7118/7030815101_eeefdb3fe3_z.jpg


----------



## gameranand (Mar 31, 2012)

Ah yes. You reminded me of JACK & MIRANDA war.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 31, 2012)

Female Protagonist (Shepard) FTW!


----------



## gameranand (Apr 1, 2012)

JojoTheDragon said:


> Female Protagonist (Shepard) FTW!



Nah. I like my male SHEPARD more than anything.


----------



## Faun (Apr 1, 2012)

Finally completed this game. Saved entire crew.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 1, 2012)

Faun said:


> Finally completed this game. Saved entire crew.



Including Normandy crew ??


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Apr 1, 2012)

Furk!  I'm still waiting for this game to put up in a sale.


----------



## Faun (Apr 1, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Including Normandy crew ??



No......I didn't make my move earlier.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 1, 2012)

Faun said:


> No......I didn't make my move earlier.



You'll miss them in next game.


----------



## jasku (Apr 1, 2012)

JojoTheDragon said:


> Furk!  I'm still waiting for this game to put up in a sale.



what you say, i think it was on sale last xmas new year on steam, think i got it for $15 (digital deluxe edition)


----------



## Faun (Apr 2, 2012)

gameranand said:


> You'll miss them in next game.



No problem. Didn't like the game much. Was a drag doing the loyalty missions.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Apr 2, 2012)

jasku said:


> what you say, i think it was on sale last xmas new year on steam, think i got it for $15 (digital deluxe edition)



Not good enough. Its was available @ origin for $13.8 .


----------



## gameranand (Apr 2, 2012)

Shivam24 said:


> starting mass effect 2 and importing me1 profile , which i played as engineer, which class to chose now ?? please suggest with reasons... thanks



Choose whatever you want. It entirely depends on your playstyle. As for me vanguard and soldier were best.


----------



## Faun (Apr 15, 2012)

I found Tali to be more charming this time.

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7054/7079276693_149d1c7117_z.jpg

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5238/6933222512_2bed8ba1f4_z.jpg

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7241/7079295091_af5d6cbe48_z.jpg

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7104/6933225604_dee8635c3d_z.jpg

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5075/7079305689_f02a9e307d_z.jpg

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7253/7079297707_36f41f9176_z.jpg

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5456/6933195392_9ca1c51bba_z.jpg

Love the profile look
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7199/6933183946_e84b1a5a48_z.jpg

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7037/6933264290_1f8bf60b8c_z.jpg





Spoiler



*farm8.staticflickr.com/7109/7079322489_09dd1e9118_z.jpg

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5335/6933252598_7697174f72_z.jpg


----------



## gameranand (Apr 15, 2012)

Nice screenshots Faun.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Apr 18, 2012)

whew ...just finished off both ME 1 & 2 over the past month. Still wondering if I should go for the third immediately or wait for the "improved" ending DLC


----------



## gameranand (Apr 18, 2012)

The ending of third game is bad so better wait if you can.


----------



## deepak8286 (Jul 23, 2012)

any one playing mass effect 1?


----------



## gameranand (Jul 27, 2012)

Played and completed it long time ago. But why are you asking ? Any questions ??


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Aug 12, 2012)

Will lowering the difficulty hamper experience points in ME2 ?


----------



## gameranand (Aug 12, 2012)

^^ No. I don't think so.


----------



## cyborg47 (Aug 13, 2012)

JojoTheDragon said:


> Will lowering the difficulty hamper experience points in ME2 ?



If you're only for the story, go for the lower difficulty. But the game is a lot of fun on hard, not as much as ME1, but definitely a lot of fun..


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Aug 14, 2012)

I'm only in for the story with imported saves from ME1. I have already finished it once.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 14, 2012)

Well then you should lower the difficulty to make game easier.


----------



## tkin (Aug 15, 2012)

JojoTheDragon said:


> I'm only in for the story with imported saves from ME1. I have already finished it once.


Play in story mode.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Aug 21, 2012)

I'm getting crappy ME1 graphics and sometimes gameplay gets choppy  too
i mean i have set particle effects to high texture to ultra-high and AA to 8x(via nvidia gfx card) still i get jagged edges or whatever you call them
P.S *me2 is set at 1366 x 768 reso. with all special effects enabled yet it runs good on my lappy*


----------



## gameranand (Aug 22, 2012)

Yeah its normal. ME1 is more resource hungry than ME 2.


----------



## axes2t2 (Sep 27, 2012)

*i.imgur.com/LsXVX.jpg


----------



## gameranand (Sep 28, 2012)

^^ Big LOL.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Sep 28, 2012)

lol. Commander V .


----------



## gameranand (Aug 16, 2013)

Started playing the game and completed ME1 and now on Illium in ME2 but facing crashes just below the Liara's Office in Illium. Whenever I try to go through that door then the game crashes. No matter what I do. A quick search revealed that it has something to do with LOSB DLC. I can reinstall the game and won't install the LOSB until I complete the dossiers mission of Illium and side missions but I just hope what my present save game works in the new installation or I am screwed big time. Damn you Bioware for creating such DLC which major glitch.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Aug 17, 2013)

ME 1 is quite buggy and even though the series improved greatly over the remaining two it's still not perfect. However the awesome story makes all that insignificant.


----------



## cyborg47 (Aug 17, 2013)

izzikio_rage said:


> ME 1 is quite buggy and even though the series improved greatly over the remaining two it's still not perfect. However the awesome story makes all that insignificant.



For me, ME1>ME3>ME2.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 19, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> For me, ME1>ME3>ME2.



Well haven't completed ME3 yet so won't comment about that but Mineral scanning in ME2 is serious pain in the ass for sure.


----------



## cyborg47 (Aug 19, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Well haven't completed ME3 yet so won't comment about that but Mineral scanning in ME2 is serious pain in the ass for sure.



Use a mod, save time


----------



## gameranand (Aug 21, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Use a mod, save time



Already completed the game finally.


----------



## Bhargav (Sep 12, 2013)

Marvelous Earth In Mass Effect 1 
*imageshack.us/a/img31/1223/rvbo.jpg
*imageshack.us/a/img839/9411/racf.jpg


----------

